# Rear ended with bad damage need help ASAP



## turbodragon (Jun 5, 2016)

So last night i had 3 pax in the car going on a highway I 55 in chicago, it was about 3:30 am got slammed in to from behind on relatively empty freeway. I was going about 65mph the other driver young girl cop said she fell asleep hit me from behind on a driver side. Got a police report from the State police , Pax were really cool every one was ok no ambulance called, dropped them off after police was finished with us. The problem is that i have bad damage to the car whole rear quaterpannel and trunk are dented in. Problem is that the other driver did not have insurance. I send the whole report to Uber have not herd from any one yet its almost 10 hours. How shuould i proceed with this do i wait for uber to contact me ? Do i go trough my own insurance company, I have USAA. car has bad damage i think $6000, Only 23 month old with 17000 miles on it. Im i totaly screwed here ? I need to get the car in to the shop ASAP and need to get a rental to get around to my full time job. any advice is appreciated


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Since other driver didn't have insurance, I hope you demanded she be ticketed for reckless driving and for no insurance. Tickets proves you where in no way, shape, or form at fault. Definitely go through Ubers insurance, you have every right too. Hopefully your insurance doesn't have a "no ride share" provision on it or expect to be dropped. Make sure when you get your rental that it is with Enterprise, they have some kind of agreement with Uber to ride share in their cars (I would call an Enterprise in your area that you are least likely to go to on the other end if town to see if they are participating because if they say no and you go there, they might refuse you a car).

Do you have collision insurance? I believe Uber will only fix your car if you have collision insurance with USAA. If you do, just have an $ 1000 deductible which you can make the girl pay or sue her in small claims if she refuses.


----------



## turbodragon (Jun 5, 2016)

Darrell said:


> Since other driver didn't have insurance, I hope you demanded she be ticketed for reckless driving and for no insurance. Tickets proves you where in no way, shape, or form at fault. Definitely go through Ubers insurance, you have every right too. Hopefully your insurance doesn't have a "no ride share" provision on it or expect to be dropped. Make sure when you get your rental that it is with Enterprise, they have some kind of agreement with Uber to ride share in their cars (I would call an Enterprise in your area that you are least likely to go to on the other end if town to see if they are participating because if they say no and you go there, they might refuse you a car).
> 
> Do you have collision insurance? I believe Uber will only fix your car if you have collision insurance with USAA. If you do, just have an $ 1000 deductible which you can make the girl pay or sue her in small claims if she refuses.


Thanks for the advice . How do i contact the Uber insurance company I cant fain their contacts anywhere. still no reply from uber when i reported the accident.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

You need to report this to Uber ASAP. The phone number is 800-353-8237.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

turbodragon said:


> Thanks for the advice . How do i contact the Uber insurance company I cant fain their contacts anywhere. still no reply from uber when i reported the accident.


This is Uber's Insurance provider: http://www.jamesriverins.com/contact.aspx


----------



## turbodragon (Jun 5, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You need to report this to Uber ASAP. The phone number is 800-353-8237.


reported it to uber on their app 9 hours ago no one reach out to me no e mail no phone call . when i call the # it tells me to go to the app and report it which i did. its like running in circles. thanks for the advice


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Keep us up to date please , I'm curious to find out what your insurance company does and whether you have uninsured motorist coverage or not.


----------



## turbodragon (Jun 5, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Keep us up to date please , I'm curious to find out what your insurance company does and whether you have uninsured motorist coverage or not.


I got full coverage from USAA with $100 deductible with all the uninsured underinsured coverage. if i report to USAA not sure if i want to tell them i was driving with passengers at the time of the accident. and all the James river insurance phone numbers i have tell me that thy are only open on weekdays. I'm giving uber another 3 hours to contact me than im going to go trough USAA to get the car fixed

Will definitely Keep all of you updated as to what happens


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Be careful on reporting this to USAA. You need to get your insurance policy out and READ IT. See if there is an exclusion when a vehicle is used for commercial purposes. (Like taking people on trips for money, like Uber). If your policy has that exclusion then USAA will not pay for any loss or damage while the vehicle was being used for commercial purposes.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Be careful on reporting this to USAA. You need to get your insurance policy out and READ IT. See if there is an exclusion when a vehicle is used for commercial purposes. (Like taking people on trips for money, like Uber). If your policy has that exclusion then USAA will not pay for any loss or damage while the vehicle was being used for commercial purposes.


And, they will drop him.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

USAA does not currently offer insurance while driving for Uber in Illinois.

The section of the USAA policy that talks about the exclusion is section A paragraph 5. It says:

*We do not provide Liability Coverage* for
any covered person:

5. For that person's liability arising out of vehicle sharing program.
the ownership or operation of a vehicle
while it is being used to carry persons
for a fee.

It gets worse in the Uninsured Motorists Coverag in section C. It says:

C. We *do not provide* UM Coverage for BI
sustained by any covered person:
1. While occupying your covered auto
when it is being used to carry persons
for a fee.

The same thing is in the property damage exclusion section. It says:

EXCLUSIONS
We will not pay for:
1. Loss to your covered auto which
occurs while it is used to carry persons
for a fee.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

For those reading this thread, there are lessons to be learned here that *Uber DOES NOT WANT YOU TO KNOW.*

This driver is going to get royally screwed even though he did nothing wrong as far as his driving is concerned. Some idiot ran into the back of him that did not have insurance.

Uber is going to suspend the driver until he gets his car fixed.

USAA will probably drop him because he was driving a car, that they insured, in violation of the agreement that he signed with them. This will be reported to the insurance database and this driver will find it will now be very expensive for him to obtain insurance.

If the driver has any BI injuries, (for example his back hurts, or he needs x-rays, a cat scan, or anything else) then he is out of luck because his own insurance will not cover him and the James River insurance EXCLUDES the driver for any medical payments. The Uber driver is responsible for his own medical costs.

The James River insurance will cover the Uber passengers for BI. But again it does not cover the driver.

James River will cover the driver's car, but there is a $1000 deductible that the driver will have to come up with.

If the car was financed as a standard consumer vehicle (most are) then the lien holder may demand that this car be paid off because it is being used as a commercial vehicle without permission. Let's hope it wasn't financed with USAA because those departments will talk to each other. The vehicle is depreciating more than normal because it is racking up more miles than normal.

In addition, when the driver applied for insurance with USAA they asked him how many miles a day he drives and they based their rate on the number he represented.

I don't know how long this Uber driver has been driving for Uber. But he just lost thousands of dollars though no fault of his own other than buying into the Uber BS.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> James River will cover the driver's car, but there is a $1000 deductible that the driver will have to come up with.


Correction: James River will only cover his car if he had collision insurance (which he said he did). If a driver has liability only, James River will not cover the drivers car, they will only cover the other person car if the driver was at fault. The $ 1000 deductible he can make the girl pay either voluntarily or involuntarily (sue her).

In any event, this guy is pretty much screwed because James River is going to call to verify his insurance which is likely going to cause him to be dropped. The only way he might be able to get himself out of this mess is to file a claim with USAA, don't tell them about Uber, and pray to God no one else tells them (the pax = witnesses, the girl at fault, or if they mentioned it in the police report). That runs the risk itself because then you have to lie when giving your RECORDED statement and they are going to ask you where you where headed at time of accident. That can come back to bite you in the azz as well.

I've been in an accident while Ubering before, but fortunately the other guy had insurance so I didn't have to deal with James River or My own insurance.

This guy is in a very messed up situation.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

The outcome depends largely on how the laws are in Chicago concerning TNC insurance coverages. If it happened in California, for example, then I don't think the insurance company would drop him simply due to a verification inquiry from Uber due to an accident reported to Uber. California law says that personal insurance can not be used to pay for TNC driving-related claims, and that the TNC is primary for those claims. (Although it still puzzles me how someone can "lie by omission" and sign up for or renew a personal policy without acknowledging livery use when there is a livery exclusion, or fail to notify them when starting to do livery, and then expect there to be no consequence.)

Therefore as long as the OP did not file a fraudulent claim with his personal insurance but instead properly went through Raiser, I doubt there would be a problem... again, IF the laws in Chicago are set up similar to the ones here.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


> The only way he might be able to get himself out of this mess is to file a claim with USAA, don't tell them about Uber, and pray to God no one else tells them (the pax = witnesses, the girl at fault, or if they mentioned it in the police report). That runs the risk itself because then you have to lie when giving your RECORDED statement and they are going to ask you where you where headed at time of accident. That can come back to bite you in the azz as well.


Yep.
I've seen a dealership have all the body panels and time scheduled to repair a vehicle. Then the Insurance Company called the dealership and cancelled all repair payments because they found out it was Uber involved. I believe the vehicle is still way out in the back lot of the dealership awaiting funds to pay for the work they did prior to the call.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

You need to be open an honest. Pax in the vehicle and hit that hard. They may have been fine on the night of the accident but they are sore today and will be more sore tomorrow. They are going to the doc this week with follow-ups, physical therapy, chiropractic, etc. Personal injury attorneys to follow. You can't hide and you don't want to lie or commit insurance fraud. This is all coming out and everyone is going to know all about it so be open and honest. No choice on this one.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> Pax in the vehicle and hit that hard. They may have been fine on the night of the accident but they are sore today and will be more sore tomorrow.


You mean they went home and thought about it or talked to a friend who told them they should rake in on this .


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Darrell said:


> You mean they went home and thought about it or talked to a friend who told them they should rake in on this .


 Either way, same result; This is all coming out and everyone is going to know all about it so be open and honest.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This will be reported to the insurance database and this driver will find it will now be very expensive for him to obtain insurance.
> 
> If the driver has any BI injuries (for example his back hurts, or he needs x-rays, a cat scan, or anything else), then he is out of luck because his own insurance will not cover him and the James River insurance EXCLUDES the driver for any medical payments. The Uber driver is responsible for his own medical costs.


The shoddy accident coverage is one aspect of Uber that has always boggled my mind. There should be carte-blanche coverage with no deductible (when driver is not at fault, but ideally in all on-duty situations) and no threat to the driver's personal insurance. Not to mention medical reimbursement of injuries sustained in a not-at-fault accident while doing service to Uber.

And is James River really not 24/7 available to initiate and process claims on weekends?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> The shoddy accident coverage is one aspect of Uber that has always boggled my mind. There should be carte-blanche coverage with no deductible (when driver is not at fault, but ideally in all on-duty situations) and no threat to the driver's personal insurance. And is James River really not 24/7 available to initiate and process claims on weekends?


All good questions, thank you for being a valued partner.
Is there anything else we can help you with.
I'm going to consider this matter closed
Uber on!


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

If you file a UM/UIM (or any other auto policy) claim with USAA they will assign an adjuster and request to record a statement from you regarding the facts of the accident. You are not required to give one, but it looks really strange if you refuse to provide one when dealing with your own insurance company. The statement will include questions about who was in the car with you and contact information for them, and whether or not you were involved in a commercial service at the time of loss.

If you choose to provide this statement, I cannot stress strongly enough that you be forthright and not try to conceal or mitigate anything. If you lie and are found out, the least that USAA will do is to deny the claim.

Seems to me your best hope is to pay out of pocket to fix your car and initiate negotiations with the other driver and/or file suit against them to recover your losses. If that is not a possibility for you, then file with James River and you might be okay when they do a simple coverage verification with USAA.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> I hope it works out for you.


We all do, but unfortunately Uber isn't going to be much help getting your life back to normal.
Sorry mate


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> The shoddy accident coverage is one aspect of Uber that has always boggled my mind. There should be carte-blanche coverage with no deductible (when driver is not at fault, but ideally in all on-duty situations) and no threat to the driver's personal insurance. Not to mention medical reimbursement of injuries sustained in a not-at-fault accident while doing service to Uber.
> 
> And is James River really not 24/7 available to initiate and process claims on weekends?


The least they could do huh ?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The least they could do huh ?


Yeah, let's not set the bar that low!

Better rates
Better cleaning fees that matches mess/damage & lost earnings.
NO Deactivation without Representation!
Let drivers set their own _*independent contractor*_ rates  let capitalism work!
Actually verify PAX identities, and ban problem riders.
Workers comp protection for assaults.
Actually cooperation with law enforcement.
Change PAX extra for long pickup locations.
Change PAX for dead head return miles.
Give drivers training to avoid drug dealers and prostitution!
Provide preventive supplies like puke bags
Etc
Etc
Etc


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

turbodragon said:


> So last night i had 3 pax in the car going on a highway I 55 in chicago, it was about 3:30 am got slammed in to from behind on relatively empty freeway. I was going about 65mph the other driver young girl cop said she fell asleep hit me from behind on a driver side. Got a police report from the State police , Pax were really cool every one was ok no ambulance called, dropped them off after police was finished with us. The problem is that i have bad damage to the car whole rear quaterpannel and trunk are dented in. Problem is that the other driver did not have insurance. I send the whole report to Uber have not herd from any one yet its almost 10 hours. How shuould i proceed with this do i wait for uber to contact me ? Do i go trough my own insurance company, I have USAA. car has bad damage i think $6000, Only 23 month old with 17000 miles on it. Im i totaly screwed here ? I need to get the car in to the shop ASAP and need to get a rental to get around to my full time job. any advice is appreciated





turbodragon said:


> I got full coverage from USAA with $100 deductible with all the uninsured underinsured coverage. if i report to USAA not sure if i want to tell them i was driving with passengers at the time of the accident. and all the James river insurance phone numbers i have tell me that thy are only open on weekdays. I'm giving uber another 3 hours to contact me than im going to go trough USAA to get the car fixed
> 
> Will definitely Keep all of you updated as to what happens


You will definitely benefit from going through your own insurance since it has a $ 100 ded. just don't tell you were uber driving at the time.

The Uber process is as follows:
They will put you in contact with James River Insurance. They will put you through an annoying process, have you download an App, submit all sorts of pictures and your ins. declaration. Then they will come back with a repair estimate based on the pictures alone that you provided.... usually a low ball estimate.
They will tell you there's a 1000 ded. and they will pay the rest of their estimate directly to the body shop.

So, your choice $ 100 probably with not as much hassle or $ 1000 with James River Insurance which is rated 1 star on yelp.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> All good questions, thank you for being a valued partner.
> Is there anything else we can help you with.
> I'm going to consider this matter closed
> Uber on!


Excellent answer, you are well on your way to becoming a valued CSR, that is if you don't mind moving to India so we can pay you 10x less... 
However you forgot the all-important tried-and-true bonafide Uber opening line:

"Thanks for reaching out"


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Excellent answer, you are well on your way to becoming a valued CSR, that is if you don't mind moving to India so we can pay you 10x less...
> However you forgot the all-important tried-and-true bonafide Uber opening line:
> 
> "Thanks for reaching out"


No, I enjoyed my home town of Усолье-Сибирское, potatoes are always warm


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> For those reading this thread, there are lessons to be learned here that *Uber DOES NOT WANT YOU TO KNOW.*
> 
> This driver is going to get royally screwed even though he did nothing wrong


Yes he will get royally screwed. He did do something wrong, he did not verify that he was carrying the proper insurance. In my state, he would of been handcuffed, vehicle would of been towed to the police impound yard and he would of been given a Criminal Driving ticket for non commercial insurance. It carries the same penalty as a DUI/DWI. Be careful out there. Know your laws!!!!!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes he will get royally screwed. He did do something wrong, he did not verify that he was carrying the proper insurance. In my state, he would of been handcuffed, vehicle would of been towed to the police impound yard and he would of been given a Criminal Driving ticket for non commercial insurance. It carries the same penalty as a DUI/DWI. Be careful out there. Know your laws!!!!!


Except James River is commercial insurance. Regardless of whether his own insurance company finds out and drops him this should be covered by James River.

Uninsured motorists hitting you sucks, you have to pay your own deductible for repairs. Usually if money any money is collected from the uninsured driver then it goes to you first, but most of the time they don't have insurance because they don't have money. Generally when the insurance company is done trying to and failing to get money from the uninsured driver they pass it back to you in case you want to take them to small claims.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

turbodragon said:


> reported it to uber on their app 9 hours ago no one reach out to me no e mail no phone call . when i call the # it tells me to go to the app and report it which i did. its like running in circles. thanks for the advice


Get ready for the run-around. You might get lucky, but I know of 5 Uber drivers who've been thrown under the bus
by Uber and their "commercial" insurance policy.

And you best hope your insurance company is100% OK with you "ride sharing" your car.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

turbodragon said:


> So last night i had 3 pax in the car going on a highway I 55 in chicago, it was about 3:30 am got slammed in to from behind on relatively empty freeway. I was going about 65mph the other driver young girl cop said she fell asleep hit me from behind on a driver side. Got a police report from the State police , Pax were really cool every one was ok no ambulance called, dropped them off after police was finished with us. The problem is that i have bad damage to the car whole rear quaterpannel and trunk are dented in. Problem is that the other driver did not have insurance. I send the whole report to Uber have not herd from any one yet its almost 10 hours. How shuould i proceed with this do i wait for uber to contact me ? Do i go trough my own insurance company, I have USAA. car has bad damage i think $6000, Only 23 month old with 17000 miles on it. Im i totaly screwed here ? I need to get the car in to the shop ASAP and need to get a rental to get around to my full time job. any advice is appreciated


James river insurance will cover you with a $1,000 deductible as long as you had collision on your personal policy. From what I've seen, the process will take 1-3 weeks. It's unfortunate the other driver was uninsured because you won't get compensated for lost wages or rental. You could sue her for those amounts and the deductible.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> And, they will drop him.


Not true in most cases. They just won't cover him.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Whatever the case, DO NOT call USAA and file a claim, lying in the process. There are too many moving parts here for them not to figure it out. Then you've committed insurance fraud, they will not pay out and you are subject to criminal prosecution (rarely happens) but you will be in an expensive place trying to get a new policy. Hopefully James River comes through and you are able to collect the $1000 deductible from the other motorist.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I don't know how long this Uber driver has been driving for Uber. But he just lost thousands of dollars though no fault of his own other than buying into the Uber BS.


It was the other driver that screwed him, not Uber. Uber gave him free commercial insurance and is not the bad guy in this. If he needed more than what he got for free, that's on him. He can be made whole again in court for all costs and losses.



Darrell said:


> In any event, this guy is pretty much screwed because James River is going to call to verify his insurance which is likely going to cause him to be dropped.


I've never actually heard of them calling to verify, that seems to be a myth, and most insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth.



Tool727 said:


> Seems to me your best hope is to pay out of pocket to fix your car and initiate negotiations with the other driver and/or file suit against them to recover your losses. If that is not a possibility for you, then file with James River and you might be okay when they do a simple coverage verification with USAA.


Seriously bad advice. Why in the world would you pay out of pocket when you are covered by James River Insurance?!



UberReallySucks said:


> You will definitely benefit from going through your own insurance since it has a $ 100 ded. just don't tell you were uber driving at the time.
> 
> The Uber process is as follows:
> They will put you in contact with James River Insurance. They will put you through an annoying process, have you download an App, submit all sorts of pictures and your ins. declaration. Then they will come back with a repair estimate based on the pictures alone that you provided.... usually a low ball estimate.
> ...


No, just no. Insurance fraud? What are you thinking? Go to jail when he's already covered?

I've seen no instances where James River didn't fully cover a _not at fault_ repair less deductible. Do you have any examples or is this coming out of thin air?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes he will get royally screwed. He did do something wrong, he did not verify that he was carrying the proper insurance. In my state, he would of been handcuffed, vehicle would of been towed to the police impound yard and he would of been given a Criminal Driving ticket for non commercial insurance. It carries the same penalty as a DUI/DWI. Be careful out there. Know your laws!!!!!


Nonsense. Uber drivers have commercial coverage. You're fear mongering. Show me a single instance of this happening.



phillipzx3 said:


> Get ready for the run-around. You might get lucky, but I know of 5 Uber drivers who've been thrown under the bus
> by Uber and their "commercial" insurance policy.
> 
> And you best hope your insurance company is100% OK with you "ride sharing" your car.


Really? You do, hunh? Please point us to the evidence of a driver not being properly covered by James River as agreed. How did they _throw a driver under the bus?_


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> you do Yo, hunh? Please point us to the evidence of a driver not being properly covered by James River as agreed. How did they _throw a driver under the bus?_


I'd rather not post the names, but yes. I know of one. Guy is screwed, and his vehicle is stuck unpaid and unrepaired at the dealership. His insurance canceled him, and James River didn't pay for it either.
Vehicle is abandoned at the dealership accumulating storage fees, probably get auctioned off after they get a mechanics lien and seize the title.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

When I was hit in a parking lot, I had to send James River evidence that I had collision insurance. They did not call my insurance.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

turbodragon said:


> So last night i had 3 pax in the car going on a highway I 55 in chicago, it was about 3:30 am got slammed in to from behind on relatively empty freeway. I was going about 65mph the other driver young girl cop said she fell asleep hit me from behind on a driver side. Got a police report from the State police , Pax were really cool every one was ok no ambulance called, dropped them off after police was finished with us. The problem is that i have bad damage to the car whole rear quaterpannel and trunk are dented in. Problem is that the other driver did not have insurance. I send the whole report to Uber have not herd from any one yet its almost 10 hours. How shuould i proceed with this do i wait for uber to contact me ? Do i go trough my own insurance company, I have USAA. car has bad damage i think $6000, Only 23 month old with 17000 miles on it. Im i totaly screwed here ? I need to get the car in to the shop ASAP and need to get a rental to get around to my full time job. any advice is appreciated


Don't panic. It will take time for them to respond. I see 1-3 weeks for James River to take action in most cases. Your personal insurance is of no use in this.

If you need a rental, that's on you to pay and sue the other driver. You can also sue for all lost income and deductible. Actually getting paid is another matter.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'd rather not post the names, but yes. I know of one. Guy is screwed, and his vehicle is stuck unpaid and unrepaired at the dealership. His insurance canceled him, and James River didn't pay for it either.
> Vehicle is abandoned at the dealership accumulating storage fees, probably get auctioned off after they get a mechanics lien and seize the title.


Not buying it. Either he was in period 1 or not on app. If he filed with his personal insurance in period 2 or 3, that's on him. Insurance companies don't just _not pay_. There are laws, contracts, and government entities that would crush them. It just doesn't happen.

I don't drive with app on and no request for this very reason. My app comes on when I'm safely parked. Period 1 will cause this to happen if your insurance carrier doesn't cover it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> When I was hit in a parking lot, I had to send James River evidence that I had collision insurance. They did not call my insurance.


That's what I've read every time a driver filed with James River. There are a lot of myths around here.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes it does happen alot, that's what all the fine print is for on the policy. Passes the liability onto the driver, voids the coverage.

Happens to lots of pizza drivers, same commercial driving situation. They're driving more than the agency was informed. Policy voided.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I've never actually heard of them calling to verify, that seems to be a myth, and most insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth.


Maybe you should do a quick search and view the countless threads where people where dropped from their insurance because they found out they where ride sharing.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes it does happen alot, that's what all the fine print is for on the policy. Passes the liability onto the driver, voids the coverage.
> 
> Happens to lots of pizza drivers, same commercial driving situation. They're driving more than the agency was informed. Policy voided.


It's not James Rivers' responsibility to ensure personal insurance allows for these activities. It's on the driver to talk to their insurance company. You're blaming insurance companies for the failure of the driver. If James Rivers didn't cover the damage, they weren't liable to, so why would they?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Maybe you should do a quick search and view the countless threads where people where dropped from their insurance because they found out the where ride sharing.


GEICO will drop you for certain. Others may too, but I haven't seen any pattern that I recall. Almost every post about accidents I've read say they weren't dropped. It's a bigfoot sighting for the most part. I've had numerous conversations with my agent about Uber and they have no issue with it as a part time activity. Many other people have reported the same. Full time is a different animal.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Nonsense. Uber drivers have commercial coverage. You're fear mongering. Show me a single instance of this happening.


Uber driver Festus Ekuma Okon being sued in CA for wrongful death of an Uber Pax. According to court documents, Mr. Okon has NO legal representation.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> GEICO will drop you for certain. Others may too, but I haven't seen any pattern that I recall. Almost every post about accidents I've read say they weren't dropped. It's a bigfoot sighting for the most part. I've had numerous conversations with my agent about Uber and they have no issue with it as a part time activity. Many other people have reported the same. Full time is a different animal.


You're contradicting yourself. First you said being dropped by your insurance is a myth, now your saying Geico will for certain drop you. Again, I would advise you to search the many threads regarding being dropped for ride sharing.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It was the other driver that screwed him, not Uber. Uber gave him free commercial insurance and is not the bad guy in this. If he needed more than what he got for free, that's on him. He can be made whole again in court for all costs and losses.
> 
> I've never actually heard of them calling to verify, that seems to be a myth, and most insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth.
> 
> ...


Uber driver was sued in Portland for $250,000 by a bicycle rider. Uber driver was in period 3 yet Uber refused to pay the bike riders medical expense.

4 are being sued by our company.

Don't flap your gums if you don't understand how Uber works.

The State of Oregon says ANYONE using a car for livery service MUST carry commercial insurance. There's not a single carrier that allows you to "rideshare" in Oregon.

Before you drink more Uber Kool-aid, do some research. ;-)


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber driver Festus Ekuma Okon being sued in CA for wrongful death of an Uber Pax. According to court documents, Mr. Okon has NO legal representation.


Can't find anything on this.

Regardless, anyone can file a lawsuit and anyone can counter sue for a frivolous claim. How is this an insurance issue?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


> You're contradicting yourself. First you said being dropped by your insurance is a myth, now your saying Geico will for certain drop you. Again, I would advise you to search the many threads regarding being dropped for ride sharing.


I was thinking the EXACT SAME THING.
Statements & Opinions from this member keep flipping


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Uber driver was sued in Portland for $250,000 by a bicycle rider. Uber driver was in period 3 yet Uber refused to pay the bike riders medical expense.
> 
> 4 are being sued by our company.
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Link?


http://bikeportland.org/2014/12/05/...d-launch-raises-question-uber-car-hits-114374

http://www.oregonlive.com/commuting/index.ssf/2015/10/cyclist_sues_after_uber_privat.html


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> You're contradicting yourself. First you said being dropped by your insurance is a myth, now your saying Geico will for certain drop you. Again, I would advise you to search the many threads regarding being dropped for ride sharing.


Nope. I said _*most* insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth._

You are saying your insurance will drop you as if it's universally true when it's mostly not true. Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber.

I don't need to search the threads, I've read enough of them here and elsewhere and rarely do the drivers get dropped.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I actually went through basically the same thing but had Lyft Passangers in my car
Let me give you a few quick words of advice

Go through James River , find a body shop that will help with the deductible .
DO NOT TELL YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY YOU WERE DRIVING FOR UBER , TELL THEM YOU WERE DRIVING A COUPLE OF ACQUAINTANCES OR FRIENDS HOME

The second you tell them you were driving for Uber they will deny the claim and then either boot you or your car off the policy . My insurance just booted that car off my policy so I got a different policy that was more rideshare friendly on just that one car . My other 2 cars are still insured through my original company ( maybe they only did this because the car was only 48 hours old and not even fully on the policy yet, i dont' know ) 

Lyft suspended my account right away , I called to report the incident , talked with someone who started the insurance claim for me then my account was deactivated until repairs were done ( I ended up being reinstated on my other car 2 days later but I had to send pictures of my second car that was already approved and on my profile )

Lyft insurance said that if I had collision (which I did) my car was covered but if I didn't I'd be screwed
They also told me they would cover a rental reimbursement if my policy had rental coverage (which it does)
I rented a car through Hertz/Lyft office after my car was done submitted the receipts totaling almost $600 and got my rental coverage denied so they pretty much lied to me . I would have never rented the car if I knew that was going to happen. Lyft has a $2500 deductible luckily the body shop I took it to helped out a lot and I ended up only coming out of pocket $350 . I decided to chalk the situation up as a learning experience and not go after the other driver , I feel like it would be too much of a PITA and I'd probably end up getting nothing


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> GEICO will drop you for certain. Others may too, but I haven't seen any pattern that I recall. Almost every post about accidents I've read say they weren't dropped. It's a bigfoot sighting for the most part. I've had numerous conversations with my agent about Uber and they have no issue with it as a part time activity. Many other people have reported the same. Full time is a different animal.


So you're agent is an expert in the insurance laws of all 50 States? Seems not as he/she is giving you wrong advice.

Ubers insurance policy is good in some States....worthless in others. Ubers gameplan is the drivers is too ignorant to research what might happen.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> http://bikeportland.org/2014/12/05/...d-launch-raises-question-uber-car-hits-114374
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/commuting/index.ssf/2015/10/cyclist_sues_after_uber_privat.html


What is the point of a story full of misinformation?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I was thinking the EXACT SAME THING.
> Statements & Opinions from this member keep flipping


When did I flip? Is this a new myth?

_*most* insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth._


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Link?


Try using your brain! Is it so hard for you to use a search engine?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. I said _*most* insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth._
> 
> You are saying your insurance will drop you as if it's universally true when it's mostly not true. Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber.
> 
> I don't need to search the threads, I've read enough of them here and elsewhere and rarely do the drivers get dropped.


What are you smoking? Not only does the Insurance Company abandon them. All of the Driver's I've seen get deactivated as well, and never drive again.
Abandoned by Uber, shocked it doesn't have it's on subforum on this site yet


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> DO NOT TELL YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY YOU WERE DRIVING FOR UBER , TELL THEM YOU WERE DRIVING A COUPLE OF ACQUAINTANCES OR FRIENDS HOME


There's no need to lie to your insurance company and, no, most of them won't drop you. No one should be Ubering and lying to their insurance, it's russian roulette.



Jimmy Bernat said:


> The second you tell them you were driving for Uber they will deny the claim and then either boot you or your car off the policy . My insurance just booted that car off my policy so I got a different policy that was more rideshare friendly on just that one car . My other 2 cars are still insured through my original company


Most companies won't boot you. Who was your carrier?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. I said _*most* insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth._
> 
> You are saying your insurance will drop you as if it's universally true when it's mostly not true. Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber.
> 
> I don't need to search the threads, I've read enough of them here and elsewhere and rarely do the drivers get dropped.


I have Geico and I told them Im ubering but will stop if I'm at risk of getting dropped. The agent informed me that since I'm grandfathered into my plan, I will not be dropped but they want cover my accident if it occurs while ride sharing. He also stated a unestablished insurer of Geico would be dropped for concealing that they ride share. 

You basing your answers off opinions and NOT FACTS!!!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Try using your brain! Is it so hard for you to use a search engine?


Yeah, I utilized Google for him, took me 6 maybe 8 seconds. Google is pretty good at automatically filling in the search when it gets enough clues to what you are looking for.

Look I can even post a link to the Google search!
https://www.google.com/search?q=bicyclist+hit+by+uber+driver+portland


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Try using your brain! Is it so hard for you to use a search engine?


I searched and found nothing. It's your claim, one that I don't believe and others shouldn't either, so back it up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Can't find anything on this.
> 
> Regardless, anyone can file a lawsuit and anyone can counter sue for a frivolous claim. How is this an insurance issue?


From all your previous post I really thought you knew what you were talking about. However your question of "How is this an insurance issue" just proves that you have NO CLUE what commercial insurance is for. As a fare for hire driver my commercial carrier will represent me for any actions I may be liable for. Commercial carriers have some of the finest fare for hire lawyers available. Commercial carriers just don't write checks to settle claims, they will arbitrate as much as possible to lower amounts of any possible settlement. Commercial insurance companies represent you, as they should with the thousands in premiums they're paid from the insured. I'm kind of disappointed in you. I really thought you knew this industry, cause you've always had a rebuttal to many post.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> There's no need to lie to your insurance company and, no, most of them won't drop you. No one should be Ubering and lying to their insurance, it's russian roulette.
> 
> Most companies won't boot you. Who was your carrier?


Kemper commercial policy they didn't boot me they booted my Passat but let me keep my other cars covered . I honestly think it was because of an error on my agents part the car wasn't even fully submitted to kemper when the accident happened less then 48hours after I purchased the car . So I really think it was that

Really it's not lying it's embellishing the truth lol , if you know a persons first name they basically are now an acquaintance


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> What are you smoking? Not only does the Insurance Company abandon them. All of the Driver's I've seen get deactivated as well, and never drive again.
> Abandoned by Uber, shocked it doesn't have it's on subforum on this site yet


Not true. I've read many many accident threads. Most are not dropped and everyone was covered as stated by James Rivers. I've also never seen a driver get deactivated for having an accident. So, being as you said ALL, I only need to show you one that didn't, or are you exaggerating again?

There IS an insurance forum and it's full of accounts that contradict what you are claiming.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> I have Geico and I told them Im ubering but will stop if I'm at risk of getting dropped. The agent informed me that since I'm grandfathered into my plan, I will not be dropped but they want cover my accident if it occurs while ride sharing. He also stated a unestablished insurer of Geico would be dropped for concealing that they ride share.
> 
> You basing your answers off opinions and NOT FACTS!!!


I'm basing my opinions off of the numerouse accounts told by Uber drivers here and around the web. Your the first who has stated Geico didn't drop them that I've seen and being "grandfathered in", whatever that means to your policy, is obviously an exception and not the norm.

First you tried to insinuate all insurance will drop you and now you're saying yours didn't. Which is it?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> When did I flip? Is this a new myth?
> 
> _*most* insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth._


The search engine says otherwise. There we see countless people dropped from their insurance for Ubering.

You keep saying the same thing over and over WITH NO PROOF!

Who are you that we should just take your word for it?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> When did I flip? Is this a new myth?
> 
> _*most* insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth._


False

https://www.kennedyinsurance.ca/uber-drivers-passengers-face-serious-legal-insurance-consequences/

http://wolfeinsurancegroup.com/blog...now-before-working-for-a-ridesharing-service/

Failure to disclose. Nearly every auto insurance application includes a warranty just above the applicant signature line that reads similar to this: "I/We understand and agree that _any misstatement of warranty or fact on this application shall be considered a violation of coverage afforded under any policy issued on the basis of this application_. I/We understand and agree that this application shall form part of any policy issued." If you answer "no" when the truth is "yes," this is material misrepresentation.​


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> So you're agent is an expert in the insurance laws of all 50 States? Seems not as he/she is giving you wrong advice.
> 
> Ubers insurance policy is good in some States....worthless in others. Ubers gameplan is the drivers is too ignorant to research what might happen.


When did I say anything that would even resemble me thinking my agent is an expert in all 50 states?

My insurance agent called the corporate office and they stated they had no issue with part time Ubering. Other drivers have been told the same. Period. End of statement.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm basing my opinions off of the numerouse accounts told by Uber drivers here and around the web. Your the first who has stated Geico didn't drop them that I've seen and being "grandfathered in", whatever that means to your policy, is obviously an exception and not the norm.


So now you're speaking opinions? I could have sworn by the bold capitalized letters you where speaking "facts".


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I searched and found nothing. It's your claim, one that I don't believe and others shouldn't either, so back it up.


Already did twice, stop talking/typing and read the Google searches provided and Insurance agent experience links.
There are news reports and lawsuits in the search engine function. FACTS


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yeah, I utilized Google for him, took me 6 maybe 8 seconds. Google is pretty good at automatically filling in the search when it gets enough clues to what you are looking for.
> 
> Look I can even post a link to the Google search!
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bicyclist+hit+by+uber+driver+portland


Great, thanks. Just as I figured, it doesn't say the driver was in period 3 in the article I read or that James Rivers isn't paying. It says his PERSONAL insurance won't pay and UBER says they WILL pay.

Nothing to see here but more myth making.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> From all your previous post I really thought you knew what you were talking about. However your question of "How is this an insurance issue" just proves that you have NO CLUE what commercial insurance is for. As a fare for hire driver my commercial carrier will represent me for any actions I may be liable for. Commercial carriers have some of the finest fare for hire lawyers available. Commercial carriers just don't write checks to settle claims, they will arbitrate as much as possible to lower amounts of any possible settlement. Commercial insurance companies represent you, as they should with the thousands in premiums they're paid from the insured. I'm kind of disappointed in you. I really thought you knew this industry, cause you've always had a rebuttal to many post.


First of all, this claim we are discussing is a unicorn. Uber IS paying and the suit is meaningless to the driver, he was insured.

I also don't see anywhere that he isn't being represented, but I don't know for certain because they won't back their claims with a link that I've seen as of this post.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Great, thanks. Just as I figured, it doesn't say the driver was in period 3 in the article I read or that James Rivers isn't paying. It says his PERSONAL insurance won't pay and UBER says they WILL pay.
> 
> Nothing to see here but more myth making.


Myth? Those are news reports based on court documents and the injured cyclist statements.

Your definitions of truth and myth are confusing us


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> The search engine says otherwise. There we see countless people dropped from their insurance for Ubering.
> 
> You keep saying the same thing over and over WITH NO PROOF!
> 
> Who are you that we should just take your word for it?


The proof is in the driver reports. Most are not dropped. Don't take my word for it, go look before you make claims.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> First you tried to insinuate all insurance will drop you and now you're saying yours didn't. Which is it?


I never said ALL. I also said mines didn't drop me because I have been with them over 10 years which means I'm a very important insurer to Geico but the agent stated a new insurer would be dropped. According to you, Geico will "most certainly" drop you if you whisper Uber's name.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> The proof is in the driver reports. Most are not dropped. Don't take my word for it, go look before you make claims.


I'm still waiting on you to look at the threads of people stating they where dropped.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> False
> 
> https://www.kennedyinsurance.ca/uber-drivers-passengers-face-serious-legal-insurance-consequences/
> 
> ...


Why do you keep linking to sites full of misinformation?

_While the risks associated with being an Uber driver are great, risks for passengers are greater. First of all, you may be getting into a vehicle that is not insured properly, which could leave you with the burden of going after the driver in court to reclaim legal and medical costs. If an insurer voids an auto policy or denies a claim due to material misrepresentation, then the vehicle owner and driver would be personally liable for damages they cause in a accident including property damage and bodily injury. Additionally, to sue for injuries in Ontario, you must meet a certain threshold of injury before you can do so.
_
Your link is pretending Uber doesn't insure to cover the pax and they are reliant on the driver's personal insurance which is blatantly false.

Also, I've ALWAYS stated a driver should clear Ubering with their insurance company and add TNC insurance where available. I'm not sure what your point is.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Uber/Lyft will immediately deactivate you for reporting an accident. They may reactivate you once the damage has been repaired and/or prove that there was no damage. My accident was not my fault, in a parking lot, and only a small scratch on the bumper. I was deactivated for 12 hours until they verified that my car did not suffer any damage. As to being permanently deactivated, I have no first-hand knowledge of this.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I searched and found nothing. It's your claim, one that I don't believe and others shouldn't either, so back it up.


Then you can't use a search engine to save your life. Typical Uber fanboy.

http://www.oregonlive.com/commuting/index.ssf/2015/10/cyclist_sues_after_uber_privat.html


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Why do you keep linking to sites full of misinformation?



They're actual Insurance agents, why would they be misinformation?
You're not providing any links or references to your opinions


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So now you're speaking opinions? I could have sworn by the bold capitalized letters you where speaking "facts".


It's a fact that most drivers who are in accidents do not report being dropped. It's not an opinion, it comes from actual reports you can research if you wanted to have an educated opinion on this subject.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Myth? Those are news reports based on court documents and the injured cyclist statements.
> 
> Your definitions of truth and myth are confusing us


Yes, and from the ones I read it didn't back any of the claims of period three, that he wasn't represented, or that James River wasn't paying the claim.

Do you have one that backs those claims?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> I never said ALL. I also said mines didn't drop me because I have been with them over 10 years which means I'm a very important insurer to Geico but the agent stated a new insurer would be dropped. According to you, Geico will "most certainly" drop you if you whisper Uber's name.


I didn't claim you said all. I said you insinuated it. "they will drop him." Your words.

You also claimed as a fact that James Rivers would call his personal insurance which isn't true. Many have claimed they did not, even on in this very thread. I've never read where they did but I suppose they may be required to in some states or may have if a driver couldn't prove their coverage. It's probably another unicorn.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

So, no, the driver in Portland is not unrepresented, it was period 2, and James Rivers is in fact covering the claim, just as I thought. From a search of the court site, it appears the suit was dropped.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It's a fact that most drivers who are in accidents do not report being dropped. It's not an opinion, it comes from actual reports you can research if you wanted to have an educated opinion on this subject.


You still have no posted proof for this statement


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I didn't claim you said all. I said you insinuated it. "they will drop him." Your words.
> 
> You also claimed as a fact that James Rivers would call his personal insurance which isn't true. Many have claimed they did not, even on in this very thread. I've never read where they did but I suppose they may be required to in some states or may have if a driver couldn't prove their coverage. It's probably another unicorn.


I never insuitated all either.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> You still have no posted proof for this statement


I do. It's on this site. Have at it if you're interested in the truth.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> I never insuitated all either.


"they will drop him."

That's a statement of fact.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Then you can't use a search engine to save your life. Typical Uber fanboy.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/commuting/index.ssf/2015/10/cyclist_sues_after_uber_privat.html


Yes. And now we know the claims made in this thread about this incident were false.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Uber/Lyft will immediately deactivate you for reporting an accident. They may reactivate you once the damage has been repaired and/or prove that there was no damage. My accident was not my fault, in a parking lot, and only a small scratch on the bumper. I was deactivated for 12 hours until they verified that my car did not suffer any damage. As to being permanently deactivated, I have no first-hand knowledge of this.


They just make things like that up. There's a vocal group on here that will say anything anti-Uber as if it's a fact. I've read at least 50 accident threads and I've never heard of a permanent deactivation over an accident. It's possible of course the circumstances would cause a deactivation but not likely.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I do. It's on this site. Have at it if you're interested in the truth.


Post the link


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> "they will drop him."
> 
> That's a statement of fact.


What does that have to do with ALL?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes. And now we know the claims made in this thread about this incident were false.


Can't you read?
http://www.oregonlive.com/commuting/index.ssf/2015/10/cyclist_sues_after_uber_privat.html
2 months after incident the personal policy rejected the claims because of commercial vehicle usage.
3 months after incident Uber policy rejected insurance claim.
Uber made a press release they would help, but didn't follow up. All talk.
Cyclist Lucas Root is now in Court sueing Uber for his $250,000 medical bills.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Post the link


Na, you can't support your claims. I'm not spending my time showing you the obvious.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Na, you can't support your claims. I'm not spending my time showing you the obvious.


Takes ball
Goes home


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> What does that have to do with ALL?


You insinuated being dropped by your insurance is a given when it is not.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Can't you read?
> http://www.oregonlive.com/commuting/index.ssf/2015/10/cyclist_sues_after_uber_privat.html
> 2 months after incident the personal policy rejected the claims because of commercial vehicle usage.
> 3 months after incident Uber policy rejected insurance claim.
> ...


That line does not exist in that article. Completely fabricated.

_Indeed, two months after the July 2 crash for which the driver was cited by police, the driver's personal insurer declined to cover the loss. Three months later, Uber says its insurer is still reviewing the claim.

"This accident will be covered by Uber's commercial insurance," Uber spokeswoman Kayla Whaling said Wednesday. "Uber holds an insurance policy for up to a million dollars for every driver who is on a trip in Portland."
_
We have no idea when Uber was even informed as it appears the idiot driver filed with his personal insurance first. This was over a year ago and there is no record of the suit going forward that I can find. The biker was an idiot for filing a suit during the review process which can kill his claim until the suit is settled.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> This isn't true. Uber is either the primary or secondary in period 1.
> View attachment 43624


You actually went into a thread by driver personally involved in an Uber related auto accident and told him he's wrong?
You're crazy, that guy actually has experience, you can't tell him your opinions are better than his facts.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Takes ball
> Goes home


It was his claim. You two need to start being honest if you don't want to be called out for your misinformation.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> You actually went into a thread by driver personally involved in an Uber related auto accident and told him he's wrong?
> You're crazy, that guy actually has experience, you can't tell him your opinions are better than his facts.


Yes, because he was wrong. What he said was not factual. We do indeed have insurance in period 1, it's in writing, and JR couldn't possibly just deny the claim.

He probably never filed with Uber using his rejection letter or his app wasn't actually on. I'm trying to help him with the truth, unlike others on here that repeat myths that cause drivers like him to believe these things. If JR DID reject his claim app on, they would lose 100 times out of 100. Insurance companies don't just deny claims they obviously must pay. They would get shut down.

In that thread you will also note he wasn't dropped by his personal insurance. So yes, I COULD provide links to drivers that weren't dropped, but I'm no one's lacky.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> That line does not exist in that article. Completely fabricated.
> 
> _Indeed, two months after the July 2 crash for which the driver was cited by police, the driver's personal insurer declined to cover the loss. Three months later, Uber says its insurer is still reviewing the claim.
> 
> ...


These type of lawsuits take years as each legal team is going to request Independent Medical Examinations of the plaintiff and continue pushing the case down the calendar. The legal system is very slow, the fact that you can't find an update in 6 months is not evidence Uber paid the claims.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> These type of lawsuits take years as each legal team is going to request Independent Medical Examinations of the plaintiff and continue pushing the case down the calendar. The legal system is very slow, the fact that you can't find an update in 6 months is not evidence Uber paid the claims.


Over a year and not just no update, no listing of the case in the court where he filed. It was probably settled soon after the report.

There are no cases where James River was actually liable for a claim and they didn't pay. It's an agenda driven unicorn.

Let's see, this driver valued her car at $15-$20 thousand and was paid $23 thousand by JR. Geico dropped her, but that's a given, and now she has other insurance. Right there in the insurance thread I linked you to. Dozens of examples that you are wrong. It's a pretty typical outcome.

_Got $23k for my car from Uber's insurance (plus rental reimbursement, to come later), which I was VERY happy with. Geico dumped me, but I had no trouble switching to Progressive -- same coverage, lower premium. Aside from the hassle, I got a new(er) car and uber took care of me!_


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> So, no, the driver in Portland is not unrepresented, it was period 2, and James Rivers is in fact covering the claim, just as I thought. From a search of the court site, it appears the suit was dropped.


Oh. So you can do a search without us holding your hand.

And no. The case was NOT dropped. It "appears" you don't understand the difference between the word "closed" and "dropped."

Driver lost, BTW.

What sort of Goober Kool-aid are you drinking? You must be on the payroll to continue your argument that what applies in your State applies in all States.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Oh. So you can do a search without us holding your hand.
> 
> And no. The case was NOT dropped. It "appears" you don't understand the difference between the word "closed" and "dropped."
> 
> ...


You keep making claims with no evidence. I did my searches and found nothing that supports any of your claims. Link it or not, it's your claim.

Not once have I made any claims about what applies here applies in all states, try harder. Your batting a zero in trying to change what I've said.

Let's review:

You said:

_Uber driver was sued in Portland for $250,000 by a bicycle rider. Uber driver was in period 3 yet Uber refused to pay the bike riders..._

Nope, period 2 and nope, Uber did not refuse to pay.

I've reviewed your posting history and it's pretty clear you're sole purpose here is trolling Uber drivers. You never tell the truth. Why not just go play with your cabbie cabal buddies?


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> In addition, when the driver applied for insurance with USAA they asked him how many miles a day he drives and they based their rate on the number he represented.


I also have USAA auto insurance. My Six-Month Premium was about $918 (Washington State). I moved to Minnesota and my Six-Month Premium went down to $538, the same coverage I have when I was in Washington State. The estimate mileage driven per year I put on the USAA website is 5,000 miles before I started driving for Uber. I just change that to 24,000 per year and my Six-Month Premium went up like 18 dollar.

There is a question ask on the USAA website "How do you use this vehicle? There 3 option: Pleasure/Work/School, Business, and Farm. Here is USAA definition of Pleasure/Work/School : "The vehicle is used for personal errands, or to drive to and from work or school, or driving for a transportation network company (TNC) such as Uber, Lyft or Sidecar. Coverage restrictions apply for TNC activities."


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Seriously bad advice. Why in the world would you pay out of pocket when you are covered by James River Insurance?!


Why don't you go back and read my entire post, and put it context of the OP's specific situation?

Do you have a basis in fact for claiming my advice in this case is "seriously bad"?

My background - 17 years as a claims adjuster including 12 in management (at one of the insurance companies prominently discussed in this thread). Maybe you just know better though.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Na, you can't support your claims. I'm not spending my time showing you the obvious.


Wait, so I tell you to post a link, something you have told others to do throughout the thread, but its a problem when you're asked the same?

I asked you to use the search engine to see the countless drivers who've stated they have been dropped by the their insurance for ride sharing which you refused to do but want me to do the same to support your argument?

Hypocrite much?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You insinuated being dropped by your insurance is a given when it is not.


You stated I insinuated ALL insurance companies. When and where. Quote me plz.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> Why don't you go back and read my entire post, and put it context of the OP's specific situation?
> 
> Do you have a basis in fact for claiming my advice in this case is "seriously bad"?
> 
> My background - 17 years as a claims adjuster including 12 in management (at one of the insurance companies prominently discussed in this thread). Maybe you just know better though.


I'm certain he knows better, because claims adjuster is dieing job, now Insurance companies have the capital to pay every claim without contention or their own self interests. 

Congratulations making it 17 years, it is a tough job to denied some of those claims


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> Why don't you go back and read my entire post, and put it context of the OP's specific situation?
> 
> Do you have a basis in fact for claiming my advice in this case is "seriously bad"?
> 
> My background - 17 years as a claims adjuster including 12 in management (at one of the insurance companies prominently discussed in this thread). Maybe you just know better though.


Sure, I'll explain. As I recall you are advising he goes to their personal insurance who will not cover him unless he lies, and could only have negative consequences, instead of to the primary who will cover him.

Alternatively, why in the world would he avoid JR, pay OUT OF POCKET, and then chase the other driver with his own resources? It's silly.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Wait, so I tell you to post a link, something you have told others to do throughout the thread, but its a problem when you're asked the same?
> 
> I asked you to use the search engine to see the countless drivers who've stated they have been dropped by the their insurance for ride sharing which you refused to do but want me to do the same to support your argument?
> 
> Hypocrite much?


You made the false claims, back them up.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> You stated I insinuated ALL insurance companies. When and where. Quote me plz.


Already done. You said his insurance WILL drop him insinuating that is always the outcome when it rarely is.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You made the false claims, back them up.


What false claims have I made?

Where is your proof to your opinions, I mean facts, I mean opinions, I mean........?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Already done. You said his insurance WILL drop him insinuating that is always the outcome when it rarely is.


So USAA represents ALL insurance companies? Are you high? Are you not the same person that said Gieco "will most certainly" drop you if you ride share?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> As I recall...


This thread is so lost 
It's like getting directions from this guy


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So USAA represents ALL insurance companies? Are you high? Are you not the same person that said Gieco "will most certainly" drop you if you ride share?


I've heard from USAA policy holders, they have a check box question about TNC driving, and if you don't admit the correct usage of the vehicle....
Big trouble!

And yes, I've taken my back pain narcotics and muscle relaxant, take my sleeping pill as well if I don't get better in the next 75 minutes. Hopefully I'm not slurring my words or mistyping too badly


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So USAA represents ALL insurance companies? Are you high? Are you not the same person that said Gieco "will most certainly" drop you if you ride share?


Yes, yes I did, and they are about the only company that I see that will.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> This thread is so lost
> It's like getting directions from this guy


I love that scene.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, yes I did, and they are about the only company that I see that will.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


That statement is completely false as I have told you I was not drop for ride sharing and I have Geico. Don't make a statement as a fact if you don't know what you are talking about.

Did I say every driver or just him?


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Sure, I'll explain. As I recall you are advising he goes to their personal insurance who will not cover him unless he lies, and could only have negative consequences, instead of to the primary who will cover him.
> 
> Alternatively, why in the world would he avoid JR, pay OUT OF POCKET, and then chase the other driver with his own resources? It's silly.


Apparently you have reading comprehension issues.

The OP indicated he was concerned about the lack of timely response by James River and that he was going to file a claim with his carrier (USAA). In an effort to help the OP I expressed my opinion based on experience which you then took a snippet of and proclaimed it "seriously bad advice". If the OP gets frustrated with JR and files a UM/UIM claim through USAA he may (or may not depending on individual policy endorsements) be in serious jeopardy of being dropped as an insured. The boiler plate auto policy in almost every state for USAA has a very specific exclusion for commercial use. In some states an insured can purchase an endorsement that eliminates that exclusion as it relates to rideshare.

I can't speak for James River practices. If they only want a copy of the declarations page of the OP's policy and don't do any further due diligence to be sure the OP's policy was actually in force at the time of loss, then I suspect he is fine just dealing with James River.

I can speak with absolute familiarity on this - if James River makes any telephonic or electronic communication with USAA regarding actual coverage verification then procedures are in place at USAA to initiate a separate investigation into the facts of the loss including seeking statements from the insured and any passengers as described in the public police report.

Despite what you may think you know, James River is now known industry wide as the carrier of record for UBER. Whenever the James River name comes up it sets off alarm bells for the rest of us.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> That statement is completely false as I have told you I was not drop for ride sharing and I have Geico. Don't make a statement as a fact if you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Did I say every driver or just him?


You're the first to have ever claimed that as far as I have seen. It's an exception, not the rule.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You're the first to have ever claimed that as far as I have seen. It's an exception, not the rule.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


So you know every Geico policy holder who ride shares?

Based on the testimony of other drivers with different insurance providers stating that they where dropped for ride sharing.

Where you get the idea that Geico will "most certainly" drop you if you whisper Uber's name?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> Apparently you have reading comprehension issues.
> 
> The OP indicated he was concerned about the lack of timely response by James River and that he was going to file a claim with his carrier (USAA). In an effort to help the OP I expressed my opinion based on experience which you then took a snippet of and proclaimed it "seriously bad advice". If the OP gets frustrated with JR and files a UM/UIM claim through USAA he may (or may not depending on individual policy endorsements) be in serious jeopardy of being dropped as an insured. The boiler plate auto policy in almost every state for USAA has a very specific exclusion for commercial use. In some states an insured can purchase an endorsement that eliminates that exclusion as it relates to rideshare.
> 
> ...


It was TEN hours and you're advising him to go to his insurance or pay it all himself and chase the other driver at his own expense!

That's bad advice. Good advice would be _It's only been 10 hours, be patient because, as a person in the industry, I can tell you these things can take time. If you've read the accident threads, a few days to a week is normal when going through Uber._


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I am about to put someone on ignore.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, yes I did, and they are about the only company that I see that will.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


https://communities.usaa.com/t5/USAA-News/Insight-Ridesharing-Requires-Coverage/ba-p/61343
No it doesn't threaten to drop the policy holder, but it states they won't cover you with a base policy, and not every case is the same. Some people get dropped because their local office has a higher rate of risk or exposure (both Insurance terms) and could get dropped. Policies get bunched together and resold as investments. It's unfortunate, but sometimes people get denied or dropped because of corporate profit.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So you know every Geico policy holder who ride shares?
> 
> Based on the testimony of other drivers with different insurance providers stating that they where dropped for ride sharing.
> 
> Where you get the idea that Geico will "most certainly" drop you if you whisper Uber's name?


Because they almost always do.

Source: dozens of accident threads and Geico dropped me threads. They aren't hard to find.

Hey, others might too, never said none did, but most don't. Just read the insurance and accident threads.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Because they almost always do.
> 
> Source: dozens of accident threads and Geico dropped me threads. They aren't hard to find.


So you know of every or most of the cases regarding Geico policy holders who ride share?

So you have the seen the "my insurance dropped me for ride sharing" threads or you only seen the "Geico" ones?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> https://communities.usaa.com/t5/USAA-News/Insight-Ridesharing-Requires-Coverage/ba-p/61343
> No it doesn't threaten to drop the policy holder, but it states they won't cover you with a base policy, and not every case is the same. Some people get dropped because their local office has a higher rate of risk or exposure (both Insurance terms) and could get dropped. Policies get bunched together and resold as investments. It's unfortunate, but sometimes people get denied or dropped because of corporate profit.


Yep. No coverage during period 1, 2, or 3 from USAA and nothing about not being allowed.

_If you're a USAA-insured driver thinking about working for a TNC, you should know you are not covered by your personal auto policy during the unmatched phase of the ride-sharing process._


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So you know of every or most of the cases regarding Geico policy holders who ride share?
> 
> So you have the seen the "my insurance dropped me for ride sharing" threads or you only seen the "Geico" ones?


Yes, if it was posted here or other TNC sites I visit, I know most of them. I read every accident or insurance thread for the most part. There is a self-evident pattern and its name is Geico. Look for yourself.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, if it was posted here or other TNC sites I visit, I know most of them. I read every accident or insurance thread for the most part. There is a self-evident pattern and its name is Geico. Look for yourself.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


I believe you asked me that question just recently and I answered it for you. Might want to take the time to read before responding

I also noticed you only answered 1 of my previous questions so I'll post it again: So you know of every or most of the cases regarding Geico policy holders who ride share?


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Uber will call his company to verify coverage if he try to use Uber's Insurance and they will void his policy in the spot and denied coverage. If he just report it to his company they most likely will find out too since there is a police report stating what happen,and I don't know how it's the law in Chicago but here in California if the damage in an accident is more that $750 it must be reported to the DMV in witch case the Insurance company will find out too. I hope everything works out for him, but it looks bad


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> I believe you asked me that question just recently and I answered it for you. Might want to take the time to read before responding
> 
> I also noticed you only answered 1 of my previous questions so I'll post it again: So you know of every or most of the cases regarding Geico policy holders who ride share?


*NJ insurance for rideshare is unaffordable, Geico is dropping my policy in Sept.*

Thank you sir, may I have another? We can do this all night if you want.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uruber said:


> Uber will call his company to verify coverage if he try to use Uber's Insurance and they will void his policy in the spot and denied coverage. If he just report it to his company they most likely will find out too since there is a police report stating what happen,and I don't know how it's the law in Chicago but here in California if the damage in an accident is more that $750 it must be reported to the DMV in witch case the Insurance company will find out too. I hope everything works out for him, but it looks bad


Complete fabrication. We've already covered this ground.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So you know of every or most of the cases regarding Geico policy holders who ride share?
> 
> So you have the seen the "my insurance dropped me for ride sharing" threads or you only seen the "Geico" ones?


Mostly Geico.

Here's another. I have an endless supply for you:

*Car Insurance....Geico & their BS*


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> *NJ insurance for rideshare is unaffordable, Geico is dropping my policy in Sept.*
> 
> Thank you sir, may I have another? We can do this all night if you want.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


I believe you asked me that question just recently and I answered it for you. Might want to take the time to read before responding

Did I or did I not state that my Geico agent stated that new driver would be dropped if found to be ride sharing but since I am established, I would not?

Plus, that person didn't get dropped, they just want renew his policy. BIG DIFFERENCE.

Plus, that's 1 of 1 million, post the rest!!!

Oh and yeah, we can and will be doing this ALL NIGHT.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell

Another? Sure, there's thousands:

*GEICO to drop you of you drive ride sharing*


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Darrell
> 
> Another? Sure, there's thousands:
> 
> *GEICO to drop you of you drive ride sharing*


I count 3 so far, lets try to reach that 1000


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> I believe you asked me that question just recently and I answered it for you. Might want to take the time to read before responding
> 
> Did I or did I not state that my Geico agent stated that new driver would be dropped if found to be ride sharing but since I am established, I would not?
> 
> ...


I don't believe you did answer because you made it up. Answer the question.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?

Here's a bonus for you:

*GEICO just canceled my insurance*


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Let me be more specific with my experience. Police cars get banged up routinely in the line of duty. They're always in the body shop. Every body shop manager I've ever spoken with has NEVER said anything good about Uber. That corporation ruins every insurance claim.
I dare you to walk into a body shop and use the word Uber, they won't waist their time giving you a quote.
The 4 stages of TNC were designed to give Insurance Companies room to deny coverage.
James River, Gap Insurance, and your personal policy are all going to point fingers at each other and good luck!

AND we haven't even discussed what a lien holder would say about TNC driving.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Complete fabrication. We've already covered this ground.


Oh no guys! We are in trouble, sherlock here founds us, he will put as all in evidence that we all have bad intentions and that we are trying to decieve this poor driver like he did with me in another post that I was explaining the same topic about Insurance.....LOL wuuhahahaha run we got busted


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell

Keep up buddy.

*I can't work because geico doesn't want to renew my insurance*


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't believe you did answer because you made it up. Answer the question.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?
> 
> ...


4 out of a million policies. Oh but I did. Keep the links going, you've proved not even 1% of ride sharers so far.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Darrell
> 
> Keep up buddy.
> 
> *I can't work because geico doesn't want to renew my insurance*


5 out of 1000


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell

Are we sensing a pattern here yet?

*INSURANCE, GEICO NO*


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Darrell
> 
> Are we sensing a pattern here yet?
> 
> *INSURANCE, GEICO NO*


Nope, 6 out of 1000. I need at least 1000 to make a case


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell

No worries, I'm still on the first page of my search results. You should try reading before opining.

*Geico Dropped Me, Reason: UBER*


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Darrell
> 
> No worries, I'm still on the first page of my search results. You should try reading before opining.
> 
> *Geico Dropped Me, Reason: UBER*


Koo, I'll keep count. 7 / 1000. No need to read, I'm the proof every Geico policy holder who ride shares want drop you.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell

*In 1 month, GEICO's terminating my car insurance policy - because, Uber.*


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Darrell
> 
> *In 1 month, GEICO's terminating my car insurance policy - because, Uber.*


8/1000


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Koo, I'll keep count. 7 / 1000. No need to read, I'm the proof every Geico policy holder who ride shares want drop you.


I have a fantastic idea! Since you won't educate yourself, I'll do the search for you and you can just go read them:

Here you go!


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I have a fantastic idea! Since you won't educate yourself, I'll do the search for you and you can just go read them:
> 
> Here you go!


So those are ALL Geico policy holders who ride share. I see at most 50. Your count is short. Why is this?


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> It was TEN hours and you're advising him to go to his insurance or pay it all himself and chase the other driver at his own expense!
> 
> That's bad advice. Good advice would be _It's only been 10 hours, be patient because, as a person in the industry, I can tell you these things can take time. If you've read the accident threads, a few days to a week is normal when going through Uber._


Number 1 - I din't explicitly give the OP any advice, but I would certainly cede that it could be taken that way.

Number 2 - In my opinion it would be extremely unwise for the OP to file a claim with USAA. I *never* told him to go to "his insurance" at all. That is a complete misrepresentation or just another example of your miserable failure to comprehend the English language. I invite you to find the quote where I said that, please.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uruber said:


> Oh no guys! We are in trouble, sherlock here founds us, he will put as all in evidence that we all have bad intentions and that we are trying to decieve this poor driver like he did with me in another post that I was explaining the same topic about Insurance.....LOL wuuhahahaha run we got busted


We're still waiting for you to show us one example where JR didn't pay because the personal insurance carrier canceled the policy as you fabricated.

Just one will suffice.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So those are ALL Geico policy holders who ride share. I see at most 50. Your count is short. Why is this?


Oh dude, no worries, they are practically endless:

Here another site.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I have a fantastic idea! Since you won't educate yourself, I'll do the search for you and you can just go read them:
> 
> Here you go!


Here ya go bud, Geico offers ride share insurance. According to you, Geico "will most certaintly" drop you if you whisper Uber's name? WRONG

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Oh dude, no worries, they are practically endless:
> 
> Here another site.


What about this site?

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Oh dude, no worries, they are practically endless:
> 
> Here another site.


What about this guy who has Geico ride share insurance who hasn't "most certainly" been dropped for ride sharing?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/geico-and-other-carriers-what-you-get-for-your-money.78816/

Yes that search button works both ways


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> Number 1 - I din't explicitly give the OP any advice, but I would certainly cede that it could be taken that way.
> 
> Number 2 - In my opinion it would be extremely unwise for the OP to file a claim with USAA. I *never* told him to go to "his insurance" at all. That is a complete misrepresentation or just another example of your miserable failure to comprehend the English language. I invite you to find the quote where I said that, please.


So when you said the following it wasn't advice?

_Seems to me your best hope is to pay out of pocket to fix your car and initiate negotiations with the other driver and/or file suit against them to recover your losses. If that is not a possibility for you, then file with James River and you might be okay when they do a simple coverage verification with USAA.
_
I'll note that you also insinuated JR would do a coverage verification when other drivers are saying that didn't happen in their cases.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Oh dude, no worries, they are practically endless:
> 
> Here another site.


Gots some more for ya

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-picked-up-geico-rideshare-policy.67161/


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz

Another 1 for ya

https://uberpeople.net/threads/geico-rideshare-insurance.63166/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> What about this guy who has Geico ride share insurance who hasn't "most certainly" been dropped for ride sharing?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/geico-and-other-carriers-what-you-get-for-your-money.78816/
> 
> Yes that search button works both ways


That's a rideshare policy and not relevant to the discussion. Why would they drop a person with a rideshare policy for ride sharing?! Come on man, you're better than that.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> That's a rideshare policy and not relevant to the discussion. Why would they drop a person with a rideshare policy for ride sharing?! Come on man, you're better than that.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


Nope, you said "Geico will most certainly drop you if you mention Uber's name."

Why would they drop you if you mention Uber's name if they have a ride share policy?


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> So when you said the following it wasn't advice?
> 
> _Seems to me your best hope is to pay out of pocket to fix your car and initiate negotiations with the other driver and/or file suit against them to recover your losses. If that is not a possibility for you, then file with James River and you might be okay when they do a simple coverage verification with USAA.
> _
> I'll note that you also insinuated JR would do a coverage verification when other drivers are saying that didn't happen in their cases.


I ceded number one, as it could easily be construed as advice. Damn good advice to.

Now instead of continuing to deflect... show me where I "advised him to go to his insurance". Because that statement of yours is an outright lie.

Come on, show me.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> That's a rideshare policy and not relevant to the discussion. Why would they drop a person with a rideshare policy for ride sharing?! Come on man, you're better than that.


This is your post from earlier: "GEICO will drop you for certain. Others may too, but I haven't seen any pattern that I recall. Almost every post about accidents I've read say they weren't dropped. It's a bigfoot sighting for the most part. I've had numerous conversations with my agent about Uber and they have no issue with it as a part time activity. Many other people have reported the same. Full time is a different animal."


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Nope, you said "Geico will most certainly drop you if you mention Uber's name."
> 
> Why would they drop you if you mention Uber's name if they have a ride share policy?


They will and I've showed you. You don't get to change the premise of the discussion to CYA.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?

(Here's a hint for you, you made it up.)

The irony of this post:

Kazma64 2 points 13 days ago

i had geico and they dropped me too. i even told then uber covered me while i was online , they didnt care, and wont cover me fir personnal use.


We switched to USAA, and they cover us fully. They even cover our Jeeps for when we are off-roading them, so f#%king awesome


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


>


I took my sleeping pills, should be out cold. Maybe I'll start driving or drinking, or both. Need something to take my mind off the misalignment in my spinal column. Insurance is getting boring


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> I ceded number one, as it could easily be construed as advice. Damn good advice to.
> 
> Now instead of continuing to deflect... show me where I "advised him to go to his insurance". Because that statement of yours is an outright lie.
> 
> Come on, show me.


Yeah, you're right, you didn't. I misread it. Unlike Darrell, I always admit when I'm wrong.

Still, the pay cash thing was a doozy of bad advice after 10 hours.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> They will and I've showed you. You don't get to change the premise of the discussion to CYA.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?
> 
> ...


The premise hasn't been changed, you stated Geico will most certainly drop you from ride sharing. This is false. Geico has a ride share policy.

This is your quote: "Nope. I said _*most* insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth._

You are saying your insurance will drop you as if it's universally true when it's mostly not true. Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber.

I don't need to search the threads, I've read enough of them here and elsewhere and rarely do the drivers get dropped."


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I took my sleeping pills, should be out cold. Maybe I'll start driving or drinking, or both. Need something to take my mind off the misalignment in my spinal column. Insurance is getting boring


I'm off tomorrow, I gots all night.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

How is that when they have a ride share policy?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> The premise hasn't been changed, you stated Geico will most certainly drop you from ride sharing. This is false. Geico has a ride share policy.
> 
> This is your quote: "Nope. I said _*most* insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth._
> 
> ...


Clearly this thread is not about TNC insurance and it's completely disingenuous to attempt, yet again, to change the meanings of my posts. Now you're just dodging.

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Clearly this thread is not about TNC insurance and it's completely disingenuous to attempt, yet again, to change the meanings of my posts. Now you're dodging.
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


Only 1 dodging is you. Answer this question

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

How is that when they have a ride share policy?

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Only 1 dodging is you. Answer this question
> 
> "Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."
> 
> How is that when they have a ride share policy?


Nope. I've answered all of your questions and your dodging this one:

So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?

To claim this discussion somehow includes TNC insurance is clownish and beneath you. Don't be that person, answer the question.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. I've answered all of your questions and your dodging this one:
> 
> So, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?
> 
> To claim this discussion somehow includes TNC insurance is clownish and beneath you.


Nope, you haven't answered this 1 question yet

Only 1 dodging is you. Answer this question

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

How is that when they have a ride share policy?

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> Number 1 - I din't explicitly give the OP any advice, but I would certainly cede that it could be taken that way.
> 
> Number 2 - In my opinion it would be extremely unwise for the OP to file a claim with USAA. I *never* told him to go to "his insurance" at all. That is a complete misrepresentation or just another example of your miserable failure to comprehend the English language. I invite you to find the quote where I said that, please.


With my visual experience would agree, it's a gamble mentioning Uber at a body shop. I don't know the odds, but I see the abandoned vehicles awaiting mechanics liens or the bank auctions them off.
When the vehicle is being auctioned or additional liens and title repossession is happening...
Not good, vehicle owner / Uber driver probably got dropped by insurance and deactivation.
I personally don't see the happy endings, I don't doubt people do get covered, just not what I'm exposed to while dealing with Emergency fleet vehicles.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Nope, you haven't answered this 1 question yet
> 
> Only 1 dodging is you. Answer this question
> 
> ...


How have I not answered it? TNC insurance isn't a part of this discussion.

OK, here, since you're a misleading game player, I will rescind my remarks and amend:

Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber, unless of course if you have their TNC insurance because that would be stupid and goes without saying.

I apologize to @darrnell and the entire board and world in general for not pointing out that it would be moronic to think I was referring to TNC insurance. My bad.

So, now, explain then, where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> How have I not answered it? TNC insurance isn't a part of this discussion.
> 
> OK, here, since you're a misleading game player, I will rescind my remarks and amend:
> 
> ...


You didn't even know Geico had ride share insurance until I pointed it out

BUT

Thanks for clarifying your FALSE statement ramzhead after I proved it to be false. Apology accepted

As for your question, I answered it already, go find it in 1 of my many post.


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, you're right, you didn't. I misread it. Still, the pay cash thing was a doozy of bad advice after 10 hours.


Thank you, I respect that.

As for him paying cash, most people can't, which does make unlikely (or "a doozy"). However, if anyone is in a position to do so, they don't give up any rights to the initial claim or relevant subrogation. Also, the at fault driver in this case most likely didn't have insurance because they couldn't afford it. Maybe another reason, but seems like most cases are lack of money.

If James River pays the claim without tipping off USAA then the OP wins, except for the $1000 deductible, which if the OP is struggling for money presents the same problem as the case in general albeit on a smaller scale. FYI to those suggesting finding a body shop that "will help with the deductible", this is also insurance fraud.

I'm not making any comment on the quality of James River or their ability or willingness to fairly adjudicate claims presented. I don't know if James River will do anything other than look at a declarations page for the insured, but if James River attempts to verify coverage with USAA then USAA automatically opens a separate investigation because it is James River that is asking.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> You didn't even know Geico had ride share insurance until I pointed it out
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Of course I knew. When did I say I didn't? Ohhhhh, this is the put words in his mouth thing again.

Where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Of course I knew. When did I say I didn't? Ohhhhh, this is the put words in his mouth thing again.
> 
> Where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


This is how I know you knew nothing about Geico ride share insurance

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

Why would you say that if you knew they had ride share insurance?

As for your question, I answered it already, go find it in 1 of my many post.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


> I'm off tomorrow, I gots all night.


I'm still too angry about this prick to sleep
https://uberpeople.net/threads/psa-situational-awareness.82853/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> This is how I know you knew nothing about Geico ride share insurance
> 
> "Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."
> 
> Why would you say that if you knew they had ride share insurance?


Asked and answered. We weren't discussing TNC insurance which is Captain Obvious. A better question is why would anyone with an IQ over 60 think I could possibly be referring to TNC insurance? How would that make any sense at all? Why in the world would a company sell you insurance for a specific purpose and then drop you for that very activity?

You tried to fear monger, twist my words, make numerous false statements, got called out and proved wrong, and now you're dodging.

Where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Asked and answered. We weren't discussing TNC insurance which is Captain Obvious. A better question is why would anyone with an IQ over 60 think I could possibly be referring to TNC insurance? How would that make any sense at all? Why in the world would a company sell you insurance for a specific purpose and then drop you for that very activity?
> 
> You tried to fear monger, twist my words, make numerous false statements, got called out and proved wrong, and now you're dodging.
> 
> Where did you get the idea USAA will drop the driver?


This has nothing to do with a TNC question, the question is why would:

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

If they have a ride share policy? Would they not say, we want cover you under your current policy but we do offer a ride share policy? According to you, if some one mentions Uber's name, Geico has no dealings with Uber and will drop them at the sound of Uber's name.

WRONG

How can I twist a quote ?

As for your question, I answered it already, go find it in 1 of my many post.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm still too angry about this prick to sleep
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/psa-situational-awareness.82853/


Yeah, another Ethan Hunt. I saw that.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Would they not say, we want cover you under your current policy but we do offer a ride share policy?


Actually, if you had read any of the many posts I linked to you proving that Geico will drop you for TNCing, except in the single case of Darrell, unless you have their TNC insurance obviously because that would be mind numbingly dumb to think they would, then you would also know that drivers report being dropped for asking for a TNC insurance quote from them. Too bad you didn't read any of them or you wouldn't even need to ask this question.

Dodging again because you didn't, and can't, answer the question. I think we can all see you have proven my point that you made it up.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Would they not say, we want cover you under your current policy but we do offer a ride share policy?
> 
> Actually, if you had read any of the many posts I linked to you proving that Geico will drop you for TNCing, except in the single case of Darrell, unless you have their TNC insurance obviously because that would be mind numbingly dumb to think they would, then you would also know that drivers report being dropped for asking for a TNC insurance quote from them. Too bad you didn't read any of them or you wouldn't even need to ask this question.
> 
> Dodging again because you didn't, and can't, answer the question. I think we can all see you have proven my point that you made it up.


Is this the case is ALL situations like you said it was. I mean I already proven you to not know what you are talking about, can you tell me if this applies to all cases like you stated it did?

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> As for him paying cash, most people can't, which does make unlikely (or "a doozy"). However, if anyone is in a position to do so, they don't give up any rights to the initial claim or relevant subrogation. Also, the at fault driver in this case most likely didn't have insurance because they couldn't afford it. Maybe another reason, but seems like most cases are lack of money.


Yep, vehicle is fixed, and the Insurance would reimburse the owner the amount estimated for the repair. Might be the wrong amount, but a check would be cut and mailed.


Tool727 said:


> I'm not making any comment on the quality of James River or their ability or willingness to fairly adjudicate claims presented. I don't know if James River will do anything other than look at a declarations page for the insured, but if James River attempts to verify coverage with USAA then USAA automatically opens a separate investigation because it is James River that is asking.


To go back to the beginning, I never heard the OP state he had additional gap insurance or that he previously notified USAA about the TNC usage of this vehicle.
So with a standard insurance coverage there is a risk of this not being repaired & loosing coverage. Not every policy & agency is the same.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Is this the case is ALL situations like you said it was. I mean I already proven you to not know what you are talking about, can you tell me if this applies to all cases like you stated it did?
> 
> "Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."
> 
> https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


Dodging again because you didn't, and can't, answer the question. I think we can all see you have proven my point that you made it up.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Dodging again because you didn't, and can't, answer the question. I think we can all see you have proven my point that you made it up.


You mentioned NOTHING about Geico's ride share policy until I showed you the link. Now you seem to mention it any chance you can. Hmmmm. Wonder why?

You mean like this lie you made up?

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Funny how it takes 10 pages of advice/information on something that could be done in one.

If the OP needs help ASAP then he/she should consult a lawyer, not individuals on the internet who think they know what they are talking about


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> You mentioned NOTHING about Geico's ride share policy until I showed you the link. Now you seem to mention it any chance you can. Hmmmm. Wonder why?


Why would I? What kind of idiot would think I was talking about TNC insurance? It's self evident I COULDN'T have been talking about TNC insurance to a person with minimal intelligence. Seriously dude, you making a fool of yourself.

Dodging again because you didn't, and can't, answer the question. I think we can all see you have proven my point that you made it up.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Argantes said:


> Funny how it takes 10 pages of advice/information on something that could be done in one.
> 
> If the OP needs help ASAP then he/she should consult a lawyer, not individuals on the internet who think they know what they are talking about


Funny how you felt the need to comment on this situation


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Why would I? What kind of idiot would think I was talking about TNC insurance? It's self evident I COULDN'T have been talking about TNC insurance to a person with minimal intelligence. Seriously dude, you making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Dodging again because you didn't, and can't, answer the question. I think we can all see you have proven my point that you made it up.


You sat online ALL DAY arguing in this thread with multiple people who agree with me that you don't know what you are talking about.

You knew NOTHING about Geico's ride share policies because if you did, you wouldn't have made this STUPID FALSE statement:

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Argantes said:


> Funny how it takes 10 pages of advice/information on something that could be done in one.
> 
> If the OP needs help ASAP then he/she should consult a lawyer, not individuals on the internet who think they know what they are talking about


Unfortunately, there are of drivers that spread myths on here and need to be called out for it.

I disagree about the lawyer. It's too soon. Let James Rivers pay out and go after the other driver. If they don't get paid, then the Uber driver can try if they think it's not trying to get blood from a stone. No reason to pay out to a lawyer when you have coverage.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Unfortunately, there are of drivers that spread myths on here and need to be called out for it.
> 
> I disagree about the lawyer. It's too soon. Let James Rivers pay out and go after the other driver. If they don't get paid, then the Uber driver can try if they think it's not trying to get blood from a stone. No reason to pay out to a lawyer when you have coverage.


Yes, everybody in the room is right and you're wrong, so I can agree with you on your first statement.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Only fool here is you. You sat online ALL DAY arguing in this thread with multiple people who agree with me that you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> You knew NOTHING about Geico's ride share policies because if you did, you wouldn't have made this STUPID FALSE statement:
> 
> ...


Dude, you need sleep. Nothing you're saying makes any sense. Of course we weren't talking about TNC insurance and no one thought we were, even you, because that's mindlessly stupid to infer into my statement.

Now you're claiming to know what I do and do not know about Geico TNC insurance? How is that? Telepathy?

You made up a story about the driver being dropped by his insurance and also about Geico not dropping drivers so you're butthurt for being called out and shot down. It happens. If you can't man up and stop dodging, then move on, this debate is over and you lost.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Dude, you need sleep. Nothing you're saying makes any sense. Of course we weren't talking about TNC insurance and no one thought we were, even you, because that's mindlessly stupid to infer into my statement.
> 
> Now you're claiming to know what I do and do not know about Geico TNC insurance? How is that? Telepathy?
> 
> You made up a story about the driver being dropped by his insurance and also about Geico not dropping drivers so you're butthurt for being called out and shot down. It happens. If you can't man up and stop dodging, then move on, this debate is over and you lost.


What story did I make up about a driver being dropped by his insurance?

When did I say that Geico did not drop a policy holder for ride sharing?

I need some sleep, you been on here all day and night and now you have me confuse with 1 of the many other people you where arguing with because I never said none of those things. Lmao

Who says this:

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

Without saying, UNLESS you have a Geico TNC policy. That is unless you didn't know Geico offered it.


----------



## SLAV4UBER (Apr 30, 2016)

Geico is one of the shittest major insurance companies. Great until you file a claim. They will low ball you, drop you, raise rates, for any reason possible.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

I know it's apples & orangutans to compare insurance costs in different locations but if any of you are current Geico customers and got the rideshare coverage what (approx) percent did your policy increase? Assuming adult driver, clean record (zero points), etc. 

I just re-upped today & there's actually an Uber office now where their "mechanic" OK'd my car. I only p/u a PAX once in Dec. 2014 so I have to go thru the BG check again but everything else is done. It's not going to be a living, it'll just be something that'll keep me a bit more busy so I don't keep buying guns.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

What?
Guns are probably a good investment with the upcoming election. Prices will probably go up after the election.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

PDX2012 said:


> I know it's apples & orangutans to compare insurance costs in different locations but if any of you are current Geico customers and got the rideshare coverage what (approx) percent did your policy increase? Assuming adult driver, clean record (zero points), etc.
> 
> I just re-upped today & there's actually an Uber office now where their "mechanic" OK'd my car. I only p/u a PAX once in Dec. 2014 so I have to go thru the BG check again but everything else is done. It's not going to be a living, it'll just be something that'll keep me a bit more busy so I don't keep buying guns.


This driver stated when he changed his regular policy to a ride share policy, it increased a total of $ 450 a year or $ 37.50 a month which is extremely reasonable, but like you said, each situation is different.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/geico-rideshare-insurance.63166/

My Geico representative told me since I've been with them so long, I am currently paying for a policy that doesn't technically exist no more (my comprehensive deductible is $ 50 and collision is $100) so I would loose that policy if I change it to a ride share policy which I'm not willing to do. I would quit Uber before I mess up my policy because I not only have all my cars and wife cars on my policy, I also have a couple of siblings and my wifes mom cars on my policy as well.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> What?
> Guns are probably a good investment with the upcoming election. Prices will probably go up after the election.


Probably depends on who wins. I have quite a few and have been buying investment grade guns most recently. Everything is in a Trust so my NFA items can go to my son here in OR w/o paying another $200 tax per item. I have another so in CA (NFA items are illegal) & he'd be limited on some of my items. I have a pristine S&W 59 but it's a double-stack mag & there aren't any 10 rd mags available. He could have the mag permanently modified to limit it to 10 rds but it's a PI the A.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Here's a piece of advice, don't know if anyone else has told you this. Go TODAY to a collision center and get a free estimate for repairs. Do it before James River contacts you. They totally lowball repair estimates, they said my repairs would cost $578 when the bumper alone costs almost $1000, not including labor to install it. That way when James River comes back with some BS repair estimate you have something to counter it with. If you have full coverage James River should duplicate your personal insurance's coverage. Unfortunately you will have to come up with the $1000 deductible. 
If the other driver is ticketed find out when her court date is and attend. Ask for the deductible as restitution. Generally the courts will either order restitution or defer sentencing until she is given a chance to make restitution. If she is ordered to pay restitution and doesn't it then becomes contempt of court on her part. If she's not ordered to but never does they will take that into account in sentencing and her sentence will probably be much more severe. If this happens you can still go after her in small claims court. Generally it's easier to ask for restitution from the court handling her ticket because they will then act as your enforcer. If you can't do that still take her to small claims but realize you may have to do a lot of work to collect from her even if you win in small claims court.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> What story did I make up about a driver being dropped by his insurance?
> 
> When did I say that Geico did not drop a policy holder for ride sharing?
> 
> ...


Uh oh!



SFAgentKyle said:


> My office talks to about 15-20 drivers per day and *we hear about Geico regularly*... *We haven't had any drivers from other companies talk about being dropped.*


Right here on this forum that you never read and where I found the pattern. 

KAPOW! BODYSLAM!


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

UberHippyChick said:


> Here's a piece of advice, don't know if anyone else has told you this. Go TODAY to a collision center and get a free estimate for repairs. Do it before James River contacts you. They totally lowball repair estimates, they said my repairs would cost $578 when the bumper alone costs almost $1000, not including labor to install it. That way when James River comes back with some BS repair estimate you have something to counter it with. If you have full coverage James River should duplicate your personal insurance's coverage. Unfortunately you will have to come up with the $1000 deductible.
> If the other driver is ticketed find out when her court date is and attend. Ask for the deductible as restitution. Generally the courts will either order restitution or defer sentencing until she is given a chance to make restitution. If she is ordered to pay restitution and doesn't it then becomes contempt of court on her part. If she's not ordered to but never does they will take that into account in sentencing and her sentence will probably be much more severe. If this happens you can still go after her in small claims court. Generally it's easier to ask for restitution from the court handling her ticket because they will then act as your enforcer. If you can't do that still take her to small claims but realize you may have to do a lot of work to collect from her even if you win in small claims court.


You can avoid this crazy runaround by purchasing coverage for all 3 driving periods. Your insurance company should do this work for you.
*Not available in all states


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> KAPOW! BODYSLAM!


Bahahahaha!
Seriously?
I thought Uber had age requirements for drivers, this is like 14 yr old Twitter drama.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberHippyChick said:


> Here's a piece of advice, don't know if anyone else has told you this. Go TODAY to a collision center and get a free estimate for repairs. Do it before James River contacts you. They totally lowball repair estimates, they said my repairs would cost $578 when the bumper alone costs almost $1000, not including labor to install it. That way when James River comes back with some BS repair estimate you have something to counter it with. If you have full coverage James River should duplicate your personal insurance's coverage. Unfortunately you will have to come up with the $1000 deductible.
> If the other driver is ticketed find out when her court date is and attend. Ask for the deductible as restitution. Generally the courts will either order restitution or defer sentencing until she is given a chance to make restitution. If she is ordered to pay restitution and doesn't it then becomes contempt of court on her part. If she's not ordered to but never does they will take that into account in sentencing and her sentence will probably be much more severe. If this happens you can still go after her in small claims court. Generally it's easier to ask for restitution from the court handling her ticket because they will then act as your enforcer. If you can't do that still take her to small claims but realize you may have to do a lot of work to collect from her even if you win in small claims court.


Hm, not a bad plan. I've never seen the "victim" in traffic court, typically just defendant, Officer & Magistrate. But this is worth giving it a try, what's the worst that could happen, you don't get money you already don't have. I'm willing to try anything once, and like the "don't accept NO for an easy answer" philosophy!


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a question - he is expecting to be dropped by USAA (or may be). What if he found new insurance today, called and signed up. Effective tomorrow at 12:01 AM. Call USAA and cancel, effective tonight at midnight (the soonest possible). How can they drop him if he dropped himself? Just an idea that might save a lot of expense from having the "dropped insurance" mark against you.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> Right here on this forum that you never read and where I found the pattern.
> 
> KAPOW! BODYSLAM!


Who says this:

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

Without saying, UNLESS you have a Geico TNC policy. That is unless you didn't know Geico offered it. 

KABAM! DDT!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Who says this:
> 
> "Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."
> 
> ...


Who would say that when it's an obvious given? That's like saying Uber will drop you for having a low rating unless you have a high rating. What?

Keep dancing Darrel, keep dancing.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Who would say that when it's an obvious given? That's like saying Uber will drop you for having a low rating unless you have a high rating. What?
> 
> Keep dancing Darrel, keep dancing.


You made that statement and the assumption as if Geico had no dealings with ride sharing and if they get wind that you ride share, you will be dropped.

One does not make this bold statement without including an exclusionary cause such as; "Unless you have a ride share policy."

That is, unless you knew nothing about Geico's ride share policy.

Dancing on your grave


----------



## Chos3n (Dec 14, 2015)

GEICO has a ridesharing policy...in like 4 or 5 states. If you're not in one of those states, you're screwed. They will deny any claim made while ridesharing and they will likely cancel your policy as well.

Source: GEICO sales agent


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Chos3n said:


> GEICO has a ridesharing policy...in like 4 or 5 states. If you're not in one of those states, you're screwed. They will deny any claim made while ridesharing and they will likely cancel your policy as well.
> 
> Source: GEICO sales agent


Geico offers ride sharing insurance in 35 states.

Source: Geico's Website

So you're a Geico sales agent huh?


----------



## Chos3n (Dec 14, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Geico offers ride sharing insurance in 35 states.
> 
> So you're a Geico sales agent huh?
> 
> View attachment 44352


They may advertise it as "ride sharing" insurance, but it's actually just a commercial policy. Internally policies geared solely towards ride sharing are in a select few states.

However, they are trying to figure out a way to offer it in more states. It gets sticky when it comes to ridesharing and GEICO is a company that wants to perfect everything so they make the most profit.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Chos3n said:


> They may advertise it as "ride sharing" insurance, but it's actually just a commercial policy. Internally policies geared solely towards ride sharing are in a select few states.
> 
> However, they are trying to figure out a way to offer it in more states. It gets sticky when it comes to ridesharing and GEICO is a company that wants to perfect everything so they make the most profit.


Geico states it offers rideshare insurance in the following states: AL, AZ, AR, CT, CO, DE, DC, GA, ID, IL, IN, IA, KS, LA, ME, MD, MN, MS, NE, NM, ND, OH, OK, OR, PA, RI, SC, SD, TN, TX, VT, VA, WV, WI, and WY.

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/

I am more inclined to believe Geico's actual website than some random no picture person on here who claims to be a sales agent who's been a member on here since December 2015 but has only commented once or twice since then and that was to this post. Something fishy here.

Fireguy50 Remember what we talked about before it got deleted on multiple ip's? Uh Huh.


----------



## Chos3n (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol I don't care if you think I work there or not. There's a regional office in Poway, CA. Which is about 25 miles north of where I live. Google it if you need to. I'm just trying to help y'all out.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Chos3n said:


> Lol I don't care if you think I work there or not. There's a regional office in Poway, CA. Which is about 25 miles north of where I live. Google it if you need to. I'm just trying to help y'all out.


You stated Geico only offered ride share insurance in 4 or 5 states when their own site names 35. Who to believe, a random person with only 5 messages since December 2015 or an official Gieco website?


----------



## Chos3n (Dec 14, 2015)

Ok...just hope you don't get into an accident while ridesharing because claims is going to make you jump through hoops


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Chos3n said:


> Ok...just hope you don't get into an accident while ridesharing because claims is going to make you jump through hoops


No hoops to jump through, I have already been informed that I want be covered while ride sharing by them, but I'm still covered under Uber's insurance so I'm good. When I say ride sharing, I mean an accident with an actual pax in the car. No pax in the car, turns off Uber app.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Darrell said:


> Geico states it offers rideshare insurance in the following states: AL, AZ, AR, CT, CO, DE, DC, GA, ID, IL, IN, IA, KS, LA, ME, MD, MN, MS, NE, NM, ND, OH, OK, OR, PA, RI, SC, SD, TN, TX, VT, VA, WV, WI, and WY.
> 
> https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/
> 
> ...


I've looked into it here in CT, and I can tell you it is a commercial insurance policy. Very expensive, at least for me, and I would have to keep a separate personal policy for my wife's car that is not used for Uber. It is not simply an addendum or something to your personal policy.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Darrell said:


> No hoops to jump through, I have already been informed that I want be covered while ride sharing by them, but I'm still covered under Uber's insurance so I'm good. When I say ride sharing, I mean an accident with an actual pax in the car. No pax in the car, turns off Uber app.


So one of the many accidents I've been in, only two were my fault. One of them, the driver who hit me was a total D bag, trying to get away, not giving his info, blaming me. So I'm like ok if you want to play that way I'm taking pics of you and your car. He lost it. His plates were out of state, his sticker on the windshield was for some college out of state, things didn't add up. Wasn't a hit and run and he did have insurance. I guess my point is plan on the guy you hit taking pics of your trade dress, GPS, any indication that you're driving so be careful when you want to play oh my app is off. Someone T boned me recently, she was on the phone, clueless driving. I'm like she's at fault for being distracted but the insurance didn't want to bother. If you are on the app you hope they aren't going to bother. I like to say make sure the accident is definitely not your fault.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Aegisx5 said:


> I've looked into it here in CT, and I can tell you it is a commercial insurance policy. Very expensive, at least for me, and I would have to keep a separate personal policy for my wife's car that is not used for Uber. It is not simply an addendum or something to your personal policy.


I don't have a Geico ride sharing policy because if I change my policy, it would affect everybody listed on my policy and I would lose a policy that they currently don't even offer no more, but this guy here states he only pays an additional $ 37.50 a month for Geico's ride share policy which I'm sure he makes that in 1 or 2 trips, so his policy is golden.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/geico-rideshare-insurance.63166/

According to Geico: "Most personal auto policies exclude "drive for hire." Having two policies can be both costly and confusing. GEICO's ridesharing policy is the affordable alternative that covers your vehicle for personal use, ridesharing and other on-demand services. Bridging the gap, this "hybrid auto policy" provides coverage when the rideshare app is off, when it is on with no passengers in the vehicle, and when it is on with passengers (subject to exclusions and conditions)."

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/

But, I did see where it says: "Our Ridesharing Insurance policy is a hybrid policy and will replace your existing personal auto policy. Once you purchase our policy, you no longer need your personal auto policy.

Note: If you have multiple vehicles, you will need to continue personal auto insurance on the vehicles not used for ridesharing."

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/

So I guess for your particular situation, this would not be the best option for you, as well as, myself.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> So one of the many accidents I've been in, only two were my fault. One of them, the driver who hit me was a total D bag, trying to get away, not giving his info, blaming me. So I'm like ok if you want to play that way I'm taking pics of you and your car. He lost it. His plates were out of state, his sticker on the windshield was for some college out of state, things didn't add up. Wasn't a hit and run and he did have insurance. I guess my point is plan on the guy you hit taking pics of your trade dress, GPS, any indication that you're driving so be careful when you want to play oh my app is off. Someone T boned me recently, she was on the phone, clueless driving. I'm like she's at fault for being distracted but the insurance didn't want to bother. If you are on the app you hope they aren't going to bother. I like to say make sure the accident is definitely not your fault.


Great advice for those who don't know the game. 1, I don't use a trade dress. I may drive for Uber, but I dang sure not about to advertise for them. 2, My windows are tinted on all my cars, this include the windshield at 50 % so the odds of seeing the phone in the windshield are slim to none.

I've been in a bad accident before while Ubering, other guy at fault. No need to deal with my insurance. No need to deal with Uber (who places your account on hold for getting into accidents even if you have multiple vehicles listed on your account that you can drive in, or so I've heard). His insurance paid for everything.

Haven't had an accident yet where I was at fault, while Ubering, with no pax in car, but again, nothing about me or my vehicles screams Uber driver.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FITS said:


> I also have USAA auto insurance. My Six-Month Premium was about $918 (Washington State). I moved to Minnesota and my Six-Month Premium went down to $538, the same coverage I have when I was in Washington State. The estimate mileage driven per year I put on the USAA website is 5,000 miles before I started driving for Uber. I just change that to 24,000 per year and my Six-Month Premium went up like 18 dollar.
> 
> There is a question ask on the USAA website "How do you use this vehicle? There 3 option: Pleasure/Work/School, Business, and Farm. Here is USAA definition of Pleasure/Work/School : "The vehicle is used for personal errands, or to drive to and from work or school, or driving for a transportation network company (TNC) such as Uber, Lyft or Sidecar. Coverage restrictions apply for TNC activities."


Can you please give us an idea as to what those coverage restrictions might be? Thank you.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Hm, not a bad plan. I've never seen the "victim" in traffic court, typically just defendant, Officer & Magistrate. But this is worth giving it a try, what's the worst that could happen, you don't get money you already don't have. I'm willing to try anything once, and like the "don't accept NO for an easy answer" philosophy!


The reason I know this is because my ex-husband's dumb ass got into an accident and the court date kept getting continued until the insurance company paid up. The other driver kept showing up for court. 20 years later I was in the opposite position and showed up for the other driver's court date. Court continued the case to give him a chance to pay, next court date is next month, I guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

SFAgentKyle said:


> You can avoid this crazy runaround by purchasing coverage for all 3 driving periods. Your insurance company should do this work for you.
> *Not available in all states


Uber provides insurance for all three periods in my state. I already pay $100 a month for liability only, no uninsured motorist coverage, and I have a great driving record. Insurance is just really expensive in my state. And RS coverage is not available in my state anyway. If it was I can't image the cost would be reasonable.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Geico states it offers rideshare insurance in the following states: AL, AZ, AR, CT, CO, DE, DC, GA, ID, IL, IN, IA, KS, LA, ME, MD, MN, MS, NE, NM, ND, OH, OK, OR, PA, RI, SC, SD, TN, TX, VT, VA, WV, WI, and WY.
> 
> https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/
> 
> ...





Darrell said:


> Geico states it offers rideshare insurance in the following states: AL, AZ, AR, CT, CO, DE, DC, GA, ID, IL, IN, IA, KS, LA, ME, MD, MN, MS, NE, NM, ND, OH, OK, OR, PA, RI, SC, SD, TN, TX, VT, VA, WV, WI, and WY.
> 
> https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/
> 
> ...


If they offer it in Louisiana it's brand new. Last time someone I know checked was last month and no one offered RS insurance in Louisiana.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> So one of the many accidents I've been in, only two were my fault. One of them, the driver who hit me was a total D bag, trying to get away, not giving his info, blaming me. So I'm like ok if you want to play that way I'm taking pics of you and your car. He lost it. His plates were out of state, his sticker on the windshield was for some college out of state, things didn't add up. Wasn't a hit and run and he did have insurance. I guess my point is plan on the guy you hit taking pics of your trade dress, GPS, any indication that you're driving so be careful when you want to play oh my app is off. Someone T boned me recently, she was on the phone, clueless driving. I'm like she's at fault for being distracted but the insurance didn't want to bother. If you are on the app you hope they aren't going to bother. I like to say make sure the accident is definitely not your fault.


I don't have any trade dress or other indication on the outside of my car that I am driving for Uber. In fact you would probably be surprised that such a car is being used for Uber, it's really nice with black limo tints all around. I use the integrated GPS, about the only way you could tell would be a little sign asking for tips that I put in the back which I plan to immediately rip down if I get in an accident and tuck them away safely. I'm not sure if you'd get away with saying you're not an Uber driver at all in the long run, provided you were at fault, but whether or not you were actually online at the moment the accident happened would likely be the deciding factor as to whether your personal policy would cover it.

I had just logged offline when.... bam!


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberHippyChick said:


> If they offer it in Louisiana it's brand new. Last time someone I know checked was last month and no one offered RS insurance in Louisiana.


This website says they offered it as of September 2015:

https://www.geico.com/more/driving/auto/car-safety-insurance/introducing-geico-rideshare-insurance/


----------



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

If you are in Maryland or somewhere else that has Erie insurance, I recommend you get a quote from them. Their "business" auto insurance acts as your primary insurance 100% of the time - include all three phases of ride sharing. I ended up switching from State Farm to Erie for Auto/Home/Umbrella. Premiums were almost identical - the business auto insurance was the only difference and that was about $90 / year different.

PS: Their auto coverage is only for Lyft and UberX - XL, Black etc.are not covered.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> You made that statement and the assumption as if Geico had no dealings with ride sharing and if they get wind that you ride share, you will be dropped.
> 
> One does not make this bold statement without including an exclusionary cause such as; "Unless you have a ride share policy."
> 
> ...


A) False.

B) You're an idiot if you think an exclusion of the very type of insurance you need would be included in a discussion that automatically excludes it.

Hey, you need a pilot's license to fly a plane. I don't mean a driver's license, business license, or fishing license... in case you thought I did. Which would be stupid. But just in case.

You can stop trying now, you've exposed yourself.

Even actual agents say you are wrong. This entire website and others say you are wrong. Backpedal faster!

BackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedal


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

KanadianKicker said:


> If you are in Maryland or somewhere else that has Erie insurance, I recommend you get a quote from them. Their "business" auto insurance acts as your primary insurance 100% of the time - include all three phases of ride sharing. I ended up switching from State Farm to Erie for Auto/Home/Umbrella. Premiums were almost identical - the business auto insurance was the only difference and that was about $90 / year different.
> 
> PS: Their auto coverage is only for Lyft and UberX - XL, Black etc.are not covered.


James Rivers owns Erie.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> A) False.
> 
> B) You're an idiot if you think an exclusion of the very type of insurance you need would be included in a discussion that automatically excludes it.
> 
> ...


A) You made the assumption that Geico had no dealings with Uber and if Geico hears the word Uber, they will drop you. THIS IS FALSE. They have a ride sharing policy.

B) You're an idiot if you think I'm going to believe you "knew" Geico had a ride share policy when you made the very bold statement as follows:

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

A statement like this would need to be followed with an exclusion, such as: Unless you have Geico ride share insurance.

Someone who didn't know about Geico's ride share policy, such as yourself, after reading a statement like

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

would be inclined to believe Geico has no dealings with ride sharing. THIS IS FALSE.

As far as the plane issue goes, if I was interested in flying one and needed to know the credentials needed to do so, I would ask a more credible source.










Which GEICO "agent" stated I was wrong about something that I haven't proven to be a false statement?

When did I back pedal? Quote me plz. 

You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad? You Mad?


----------



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> James Rivers owns Erie.


OK - but what does that have to do with anything we are talking about here? Its not like they both offer the same type of insurance at the same price.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> BackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedalBackpedal


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell said:


> A) You made the assumption that Geico had no dealings with Uber and if Geico hears the word Uber, they will drop you. THIS IS FALSE. They have a ride sharing policy.


I made no such assumption, you did. I knew they had a TNC policy but that fact is irrelevant to the discussion.



Darrell said:


> B) You're an idiot if you think I'm going to believe you "knew" Geico had a ride share policy when you made the very bold statement as follows:
> 
> "Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."
> 
> ...


Being as you have made several false statements in this thread, it will be you who is not believed. It matters not if Geico has TNC insurance or if I knew it because it has nothing to do with this discussion.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

KanadianKicker said:


> OK - but what does that have to do with anything we are talking about here? Its not like they both offer the same type of insurance at the same price.


Just a fun fact!


----------



## turbodragon (Jun 5, 2016)

Update to my situation 

So I did go to USAA to see what they can do for me. Insurance is AWSOME even though they will not cover anything claims adjustor said i dont have anything to worry about, USAA will NOT drop my coverage USAA is now offering a supplemental for $40 every 6 months if a vehicle is used for ride sharing. They asked me to contact them as soon as my car is out of the shop so we can add the coverage to my policy. James river insurance no complaints yet. I went to gerber got an estimate done for $5370 , when i finished with the App for JRI Got an Estimate for $6237 just by sending pictures in. The estimate from JRI i got with in 3 h of sending in all the pictures and the cover page for my insurance policy so im kind of impressed with how quick and painless went. They also advised that when the shop is working on the car and there is a supplemental needed for hidden damage just to have the shop contact the adjustor. Uber is sending a check in my and the shops name to me so far so good have the car in the shop and i'm stuck paying for a rental. But USAA helped with that as well I got a discount code for hertz only paying $640 with taxers for a months rental for a Mazda 6 not bad at all. Shop said they will work with me on the deductible might not have to pay the full $1000 and the work is guaranteed For life time of the car and Original Toyota parts will be used to fix it. Im going to go to court even though i don't have to I wan to get my ducks in order to file a suit in small claims court. 

Let me know if you have any questions Ill try to answer all


----------



## turbodragon (Jun 5, 2016)

Darrell said:


> Correction: James River will only cover his car if he had collision insurance (which he said he did). If a driver has liability only, James River will not cover the drivers car, they will only cover the other person car if the driver was at fault. The $ 1000 deductible he can make the girl pay either voluntarily or involuntarily (sue her).
> 
> In any event, this guy is pretty much screwed because James River is going to call to verify his insurance which is likely going to cause him to be dropped. The only way he might be able to get himself out of this mess is to file a claim with USAA, don't tell them about Uber, and pray to God no one else tells them (the pax = witnesses, the girl at fault, or if they mentioned it in the police report). That runs the risk itself because then you have to lie when giving your RECORDED statement and they are going to ask you where you where headed at time of accident. That can come back to bite you in the azz as well.
> 
> ...


Did not get dropped from USSA they are awesome. Even though USAA is unable to cover anything they will not drop me they will add a ride share gap insurance to my coverage once my care is out of the shop $40 per 6 months. USAA representative even though he did not have to gave me a code to use for my rental so i don't have to pay full price $640 for a mazda 6 for a month . yea its out of pocket but i need to get around going trugh JRI was surprisingly easy. I will sue the other person in small claims court to try and recover some of the money $1000 deductible $640 car rental + lost wages . will see how that goes should have my car back next week so the rental might be less than it is now.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Risk to reward...why does anyone drive RideShare . Russian roulette is slightly better. wear and tear on car, increased odds of accidents, fights - deaths! McDonalds pays better - FACT! but one has to commit to a schedule. I'm 30 days clean, of driving RideShare


----------



## turbodragon (Jun 5, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> The outcome depends largely on how the laws are in Chicago concerning TNC insurance coverages. If it happened in California, for example, then I don't think the insurance company would drop him simply due to a verification inquiry from Uber due to an accident reported to Uber. California law says that personal insurance can not be used to pay for TNC driving-related claims, and that the TNC is primary for those claims. (Although it still puzzles me how someone can "lie by omission" and sign up for or renew a personal policy without acknowledging livery use when there is a livery exclusion, or fail to notify them when starting to do livery, and then expect there to be no consequence.)
> 
> Therefore as long as the OP did not file a fraudulent claim with his personal insurance but instead properly went through Raiser, I doubt there would be a problem... again, IF the laws in Chicago are set up similar to the ones here.


Did go trough JRI but still reported it to USAA. Awesome company and if you can get on with them do it . Not only they did not drop me as most people on this forum said they would they helped me out with a rental since im paying out of pocket for it. Claims adjustor gave me a Code to use with the rental company so I get a big discount $640 for a monthly rental on a Mazda 6 . adding a Gap ride share insurance to my coverege as soon as the car is out of the shop oh yes USSA has that $40 a month.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

And there ya go.
OP has returned with good news of his repair!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

turbodragon said:


> Update to my situation
> 
> So I did go to USAA to see what they can do for me. Insurance is AWSOME even though they will not cover anything claims adjustor said i dont have anything to worry about, USAA will NOT drop my coverage USAA is now offering a supplemental for $40 every 6 months if a vehicle is used for ride sharing. They asked me to contact them as soon as my car is out of the shop so we can add the coverage to my policy. James river insurance no complaints yet. I went to gerber got an estimate done for $5370 , when i finished with the App for JRI Got an Estimate for $6237 just by sending pictures in. The estimate from JRI i got with in 3 h of sending in all the pictures and the cover page for my insurance policy so im kind of impressed with how quick and painless went. They also advised that when the shop is working on the car and there is a supplemental needed for hidden damage just to have the shop contact the adjustor. Uber is sending a check in my and the shops name to me so far so good have the car in the shop and i'm stuck paying for a rental. But USAA helped with that as well I got a discount code for hertz only paying $640 with taxers for a months rental for a Mazda 6 not bad at all. Shop said they will work with me on the deductible might not have to pay the full $1000 and the work is guaranteed For life time of the car and Original Toyota parts will be used to fix it. Im going to go to court even though i don't have to I wan to get my ducks in order to file a suit in small claims court.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions Ill try to answer all


Just two things I picked up on. The insurance is around $8 a month, I think your other post said it was $40 a month. Also, don't plan on going to small claims and do not plan on getting paid more after the fact. Once you sign the check you agree to the payment. Do not sign the checks. When you mention small claims, their insurance will represent them. That's when they will kindly point out that you agreed to the amount and signed the check. Do not sign the check until you are paid for the lost wages. I think you'll have a check for the right amount when you go to pick up your car.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I made no such assumption, you did. I knew they had a TNC policy but that fact is irrelevant to the discussion.
> 
> Being as you have made several false statements in this thread, it will be you who is not believed. It matters not if Geico has TNC insurance or if I knew it because it has nothing to do with this discussion.


What assumption did I make? I believe this is your quote:

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

Is it not?

You didn't know Geico offered ride sharing insurance because if you did, you wouldn't have stated:

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

Why would Geico "drop you for sure" for whispering the word Uber if they offer a ride sharing policy?

Face the facts, you made a FALSE statement in regards to Geico not having any dealings with Uber when they in fact offer ride sharing insurance and will NOT "drop you for sure" for whispering the word Uber.

Whether or not Geico offers ride sharing insurance has everything to do with the discussion because according to you

"Geico is the only company I know of that will for sure drop you if you even whisper the word Uber."

Which is completely false and you made that statement before you found out they offered ride sharing insurance which proves that credibility is non reliant.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

turbodragon said:


> Did not get dropped from USSA they are awesome. Even though USAA is unable to cover anything they will not drop me they will add a ride share gap insurance to my coverage once my care is out of the shop $40 per 6 months. USAA representative even though he did not have to gave me a code to use for my rental so i don't have to pay full price $640 for a mazda 6 for a month . yea its out of pocket but i need to get around going trugh JRI was surprisingly easy. I will sue the other person in small claims court to try and recover some of the money $1000 deductible $640 car rental + lost wages . will see how that goes should have my car back next week so the rental might be less than it is now.


Thanks for the clarification. Didn't know USAA offered ride share insurance and for $ 80 a year, that's almost too good to be true, but Kudos to you for getting that sweet deal.

This is why knowing whether an insurance company offers ride sharing insurance is important to this topic at hand because an insurance company who truly has no dealings with ride sharing and doesn't offer ride sharing insurance could drop or not renew your contract if they find out you are ride sharing. (I'm talking about somebody else but he not important enough for me to add him as a mention anymore.)


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Darrell said:


> This website says they offered it as of September 2015:
> 
> https://www.geico.com/more/driving/auto/car-safety-insurance/introducing-geico-rideshare-insurance/


I'm telling you that website is incorrect. They do not offer it in Louisiana, there is no company that does. They may offer some kind of commercial policy but they do not have a hybrid/rideshare policy.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Just two things I picked up on. The insurance is around $8 a month, I think your other post said it was $40 a month. Also, don't plan on going to small claims and do not plan on getting paid more after the fact. Once you sign the check you agree to the payment. Do not sign the checks. When you mention small claims, their insurance will represent them. That's when they will kindly point out that you agreed to the amount and signed the check. Do not sign the check until you are paid for the lost wages. I think you'll have a check for the right amount when you go to pick up your car.


The girl that hit him didn't have insurance. He's going through James River to get his car fixed and he's going after the actual girl for his out of pocket expenses which if I was him would be: The deductible, Rental Expenses, and I would even go after Loss of Wages unless he's Ubering in his rental.

However, he probably should contact her first with his detailed statement on the amount he is requesting to give her the option to voluntarily pay if and if she refuses, then sue her.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberHippyChick said:


> I'm telling you that website is incorrect. They do not offer it in Louisiana, there is no company that does. They may offer some kind of commercial policy but they do not have a hybrid/rideshare policy.


Who to believe, Geico's actual website, or some random person on here?

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks legit and it says they are working on nationwide coverage. If they do they all will.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

turbodragon said:


> I got full coverage from USAA with $100 deductible with all the uninsured underinsured coverage. if i report to USAA not sure if i want to tell them i was driving with passengers at the time of the accident. and all the James river insurance phone numbers i have tell me that thy are only open on weekdays. I'm giving uber another 3 hours to contact me than im going to go trough USAA to get the car fixed
> 
> Will definitely Keep all of you updated as to what happens


If you File a claim with USAA, you are committing fraud and will end up in jail


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> It was the other driver that screwed him, not Uber. Uber gave him free commercial insurance and is not the bad guy in this. If he needed more than what he got for free, that's on him. He can be made whole again in court for all costs and losses.
> 
> I've never actually heard of them calling to verify, that seems to be a myth, and most insurance companies won't drop you, that IS a myth.
> 
> ...


I only fault your claim Uber gave him free insurance. The 25% commission is about half his profit and the dispatch they provide costs them less than a cent to provide. So he paid dearly for that coverage


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Who to believe, Geico's actual website, or some random person on here?
> 
> https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/


Tell you what, find me a Dec page from someone in Louisiana and I'll shut up. As I said, the last driver I know who contacted GEICO about it last month was told it was not available in Louisiana. I contacted them about it last November and was told the same, so I know the statement that it was available last year is wrong. I'm not sure why their web page would be wrong but I'm going to go with my own personal experience and that of someone I know over a website that may have incorrect or misleading information.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberHippyChick said:


> Tell you what, find me a Dec page from someone in Louisiana and I'll shut up. As I said, the last driver I know who contacted GEICO about it last month was told it was not available in Louisiana. I contacted them about it last November and was told the same, so I know the statement that it was available last year is wrong. I'm not sure why their web page would be wrong but I'm going to go with my own personal experience and that of someone I know over a website that may have incorrect or misleading information.


You can talk until you blue, I will believe GEICO'S OWN WEBSITE before I believe some random post by some random person who is not even well known on this site.

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/

Funny how when I ask for a fake quote with a California zip code, a state Geico doesn't list as currently offering ride share insurance to, it tells me that it does not offer ride sharing to this state and want even let me complete the process, but when I enter a Louisiana zip code, it is more than happy to provide me with a quote should I want one.

https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


>


I think he likes bulking up his post count, like quantity equals something


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Just two things I picked up on. The insurance is around $8 a month, I think your other post said it was $40 a month. Also, don't plan on going to small claims and do not plan on getting paid more after the fact. Once you sign the check you agree to the payment. Do not sign the checks. When you mention small claims, their insurance will represent them. That's when they will kindly point out that you agreed to the amount and signed the check. Do not sign the check until you are paid for the lost wages. I think you'll have a check for the right amount when you go to pick up your car.


I believe his plan was to take the at fault driver to small claims court for his deductible, rental car, and lost wages.
Could be assuming?


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Darrell said:


> You can talk until you blue, I will believe GEICO'S OWN WEBSITE before I believe some random post by some random person who is not even well known on this site.
> 
> https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/
> 
> ...


I checked out that link. You're getting a quote for commercial insurance, not a hybrid policy. Look at the top of the page, it clearly states "Commercial Insurance." Considering I pay close to $100 a month for liability only/no uninsured motorist insurance (and I have a perfect driving record and a great credit record so I'm getting a good rate.) I can only imagine what the cost of a commercial policy would be. I know from my other job as a bookkeeper that a commercial policy for a vehicle owned by a business that does not even transport customers runs about $4000 a year, I imagine a policy that covers transportation of customers would run much higher.
In addition, in Louisiana the TNC's provided insurance is required by state law to be the primary insurance from app on to app off. That means your personal rideshare/commerical insurance would only kick in if you have an accident that exceeds James River's coverage. If you got in an accident GEICO would state that they were not the primary insurance and to contact them if the claim exceeded JRI's coverage. 
So yes, you could pay $4000+ a year for insurance that will only kick in if you exceed JRI's coverage limits but it would be pretty stupid. If you're worried about an incredibly expensive accident that would cause you to be sued it would make more sense to just incorporate as an LLC. 
So yes, maybe they do offer commercial insurance but it's not a true hybrid policy and the cost is exorbitant. You live here, you know how the insurance companies screw us over in this state. GEICO is just putting misleading information on their site to sell expensive policies that they have almost no chance of having to pay out on. But go ahead and purchase one if you want, just don't think you can advocate others getting ripped off without someone explaining the scam.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberHippyChick said:


> I checked out that link. You're getting a quote for commercial insurance, not a hybrid policy. Look at the top of the page, it clearly states "Commercial Insurance." Considering I pay close to $100 a month for liability only/no uninsured motorist insurance (and I have a perfect driving record and a great credit record so I'm getting a good rate.) I can only imagine what the cost of a commercial policy would be. I know from my other job as a bookkeeper that a commercial policy for a vehicle owned by a business that does not even transport customers runs about $4000 a year, I imagine a policy that covers transportation of customers would run much higher.
> In addition, in Louisiana the TNC's provided insurance is required by state law to be the primary insurance from app on to app off. That means your personal rideshare/commerical insurance would only kick in if you have an accident that exceeds James River's coverage. If you got in an accident GEICO would state that they were not the primary insurance and to contact them if the claim exceeded JRI's coverage.
> So yes, you could pay $4000+ a year for insurance that will only kick in if you exceed JRI's coverage limits but it would be pretty stupid. If you're worried about an incredibly expensive accident that would cause you to be sued it would make more sense to just incorporate as an LLC.
> So yes, maybe they do offer commercial insurance but it's not a true hybrid policy and the cost is exorbitant. You live here, you know how the insurance companies screw us over in this state. GEICO is just putting misleading information on their site to sell expensive policies that they have almost no chance of having to pay out on. But go ahead and purchase one if you want, just don't think you can advocate others getting ripped off without someone explaining the scam.


Ok so I just called Geico and spoke to a representative. Geico's ride sharing insurance is listed under a Commercial Auto Policy, but it is in fact a ride sharing policy. The commercial auto policy covers if you own your own business with multiple work related vehicles. You would then have to have your own personal policy for you personal vehicle. The ride share hybrid policy is for those who ride share and this policy combines your personal auto insurance and your ride share (commercial) vehicle to 1 plan, which is why they call it a hybrid policy. Geico offers Commercial AND Ride sharing insurance. These are two separate policies, but the ride sharing insurance is located under the commercial umbrella, meaning you have to deal with the commercial insurance line to get the ride sharing insurance, but it is an completely different policy. Oh and the agent stated they do offer a ride sharing policy in Louisiana and that are the only ones to do so.

As for your comment, I pay a tad bit more ($ 112 - $ 162) per vehicle (price is dependent on which vehicle it is) per month or every 6 months for Liability, Comprehensive, and Collision with a $ 50 comprehensive deductible and $ 100 collision deductible. Everybody's policy is not the same. I found my rate to be extremely fair which is why I will not be opting for the ride share hybrid policy because then I would lose the policy I am on now and I have too many cars and listed drivers on my policy just to change it for Ubering, something that is not guaranteed.

https://commercial.geico.com/Sales/...1aajpr))/Quote/LandingPage.aspx?Zipcode=70130

1-866-509-9444

ext: 2

ext: 1

ext: 1


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Ok so I just called Geico and spoke to a representative. Geico's ride sharing insurance is listed under a Commercial Auto Policy, but it is in fact a ride sharing policy. The commercial auto policy covers if you own your own business with multiple work related vehicles. You would then have to have your own personal policy for you personal vehicle. The ride share hybrid policy is for those who ride share and this policy combines your personal auto insurance and your ride share (commercial) vehicle to 1 plan, which is why they call it a hybrid policy. Geico offers Commercial AND Ride sharing insurance. These are two separate policies, but the ride sharing insurance is located under the commercial umbrella, meaning you have to deal with the commercial insurance line to get the ride sharing insurance, but it is an completely different policy. Oh and the agent stated they do offer a ride sharing policy in Louisiana and that are the only ones to do so.
> 
> As for your comment, I pay a tad bit more ($ 112 - $ 162) per vehicle (price is dependent on which vehicle it is) per month or every 6 months for Liability, Comprehensive, and Collision with a $ 50 comprehensive deductible and $ 100 collision deductible. Everybody's policy is not the same. I found my rate to be extremely fair which is why I will not be opting for the ride share hybrid policy because then I would lose the policy I am on now and I have too many cars and listed drivers on my policy just to change it for Ubering, something that is not guaranteed.
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry if I seemed to be attacking you in earlier posts, my frustration with insurance companies may have affected my tone.
I do appreciate you sharing this info, my intent in my replies was to educate drivers about additional insurance options. Sounds like it wasn't that good of a deal but there may be some drivers starting out who have assets to protect will decide that hybrid insurance gives them piece of mind until they decide if it's worth it to set up an LLC.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

He likes to be attacked, it motivates his angry typing fingers. Only reason why he works out. Without the internet rage, his workouts would be a waste of time!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe that rideshare insurance issues should be regulated to cure the insurance issue which is inadequate for the driver. I recommend starting a petition in your state to pressure your state legislators to do something about it.


----------

